# Cube fritzz 2011



## robertw (7. August 2010)

Moin,

wann kommt die neue Palette rauss? würde mich für das neue CUBE Fritzz 2011 interessieren.

Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Robert


----------



## Chucknorman (7. August 2010)

Ich würd dir raten, ein 2010er Modell zu nehmen. Denn laut mehreren Quellen, sollen die Preise höher werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (7. August 2010)

Außerdem soll sich zumindest am Rahmen kaum was verändern (siehe Newsthread Cube 2011), ebenso beim Stereo...würde auch schauen ob man noch günstig ein 2010er bekommt. Dann hast du ggf. auch keine endlangen Wartezeiten!


----------



## rene04 (23. August 2010)

gibts da schon fotos vom neuen fritzz 2011?

gruesse


----------



## robertw (23. August 2010)

Danke für die Tips, werde mir trotzdem das 2011 zulegen.
Würde mich aber auch trotzdem interessieren ob es schon Bilder gibt. Spätestens nach der Eurobike 2010 wird es Infos geben.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## rene04 (24. August 2010)

also ich hab mir das 2011er modell bestellt. hoffentlich hat cube die lackierung nicht vergeigt! es soll schwarz blau grün sein. kann ich mir jetzt erstmal nix drunter vorstellen.


----------



## robertw (24. August 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> also ich hab mir das 2011er modell bestellt. hoffentlich hat cube die lackierung nicht vergeigt! es soll schwarz blau grün sein. kann ich mir jetzt erstmal nix drunter vorstellen.



Rene,

zu welchen Kurs hast du das Cube Fritzz 2011 bestell?
Gibt es schon irgendwelche Preise für den Fritzz?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. August 2010)

Ihr habt jetzt schon ein Bike bestellt, bei dem ihr noch nichtmal wisst wie es am Ende aussehen wird? Nice


----------



## rene04 (25. August 2010)

jap, habe bestellt ohne zu wissen wies aussehen wird. wenns nicht gefällt storniere ich und nehm das 2010.

ich habs für 2650,- euro bekommen. normalerweise wird das cube fritzz 2011 pro so an die 2800 kosten.

gruesse


----------



## rene04 (25. August 2010)

ach ja, und ich hab cube kontaktiert wegen bilder. anfang september wollen sie mir welche zuschicken sobald deren marketing abteilung die fotos gemacht hat.


----------



## rene04 (25. August 2010)

lieferdatum bei meinem bike ist der 8.10.2010,falls es jemand wissen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (25. August 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> lieferdatum bei meinem bike ist der 8.10.2010,falls es jemand wissen will.



Wenn Cube das hinbekommt, haben sie dazugelernt.


----------



## robertw (25. August 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> jap, habe bestellt ohne zu wissen wies aussehen wird. wenns nicht gefällt storniere ich und nehm das 2010.
> 
> ich habs für 2650,- euro bekommen. normalerweise wird das cube fritzz 2011 pro so an die 2800 kosten.
> 
> gruesse



Moin,

was heißt CUBE FRITZZ 2011 PRO? 
Bis 2010 gab es The One oder RX

The One 3199,- 
RX 2699,-

Grüße
Robert


----------



## robertw (25. August 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> ach ja, und ich hab cube kontaktiert wegen bilder. anfang september wollen sie mir welche zuschicken sobald deren marketing abteilung die fotos gemacht hat.



Die Fotos gibt es schon wie auch die neuen CUBE Kataloge. Vor der größten Messe in Europa, wollen die noch nichts veröffentlichen, die im September ist.


Grüße
Robert


----------



## rene04 (25. August 2010)

robertw schrieb:


> Die Fotos gibt es schon wie auch die neuen CUBE Kataloge. Vor der größten Messe in Europa, wollen die noch nichts veröffentlichen, die im September ist.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Robert



und wie komm ich da ran????

mir wurde gesagt das das 2011er modell nun pro heissen würde und es kein rx und the one mehr geben wird. so hat man es mir gesagt.ob stimmt, wer weiss. aber auf meiner rechnung steht auch pro 

gruesse


----------



## robertw (25. August 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> und wie komm ich da ran????
> 
> mir wurde gesagt das das 2011er modell nun pro heissen würde und es kein rx und the one mehr geben wird. so hat man es mir gesagt.ob stimmt, wer weiss. aber auf meiner rechnung steht auch pro
> 
> gruesse



ok, das kann sein das er nun pro heißt. Den aktuellen Katalog wird es auf der Bikemesse 2010 geben. Danach kann man die Kataloge von deinem Freundlichen beziehen.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2010)

Und wie ist das neue Pro ausgestattet?? 



> normalerweise wird das cube fritzz 2011 pro so an die 2800 kosten.



Du weißt nicht den genauen Preis und zahlst 2650


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene04 (25. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Und wie ist das neue Pro ausgestattet??
> 
> 
> 
> Du weißt nicht den genauen Preis und zahlst 2650



der genau preis liegt bei 27xx. hab die rechnung gerade nicht hier, da steht es genau drauf. hab nen rabatt von ca 140 euro bekommen.

verdammt ich will JETZT wissen wies aussieht 

gruesse


----------



## rene04 (25. August 2010)

wie es ausgestattet ist weiss auch noch keiner  aber wird schon nicht schlechter als das 2010 rx sein.

gruesse


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> wie es ausgestattet ist weiss auch noch keiner  aber wird schon nicht schlechter als das 2010 rx sein.
> 
> gruesse



Sicher?? Die Preise für 2011 sollen deutlich ansteigen. Einige munkeln was von 15%


----------



## rene04 (26. August 2010)

nö, sicher bin ich mir nicht.

gruesse


----------



## Herr Frodo (27. August 2010)

Hallö,
das FRITZZ wird definitiv min. 100euro mehr kosten als 2010.
Ich hatte mir im Mai ein The One als 16" bestellt, war aber leider schon zu spät - mein Händler hat keines mehr bekommen können....
Ich werde mir auf der Eurobike das neue ansehen und wenns gefällt auch gleich bestellen.

greez Thommy


----------



## napstarr (27. August 2010)

Jau, Preise ziehen 2011 an, kann ich auch bestätigen.

War neulich bei meinem Händler als dessen Cube-Vertreter gerade gegangen ist.
Hat sich tierisch über die neuen Preise aufgeregt ,... ca 10-15 % mehr im Einkauf für ihn, sprich Endkundenpreise werden wohl um den gleichen Faktor anziehen.


----------



## rene04 (31. August 2010)

wann wird das 2011er auf der cube hp zu sehen sein? weiss das wer?

gruesse


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2010)

Spät. nach der Eurobike (nächstes WE) gibt es Bilder.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2010)

Erst am 1.September dürfen die offiziellen Bilder veröffentlicht werden. Dann gibt es auch die aktuellen Bilder/Daten von Cube.


----------



## Herr Frodo (31. August 2010)

....und Kataloge kommen beim Händler spätestens eine Woche nach der Eurobike ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/fritzz-sl/

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/fritzz-pro/


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

*Fritzz SL*





*Fritzz Pro*


----------



## ThomasAC (1. September 2010)

[edit].


----------



## druski (1. September 2010)

Die neue HP ist online! 
http://www.cube.eu/


----------



## nullstein (1. September 2010)

Die neuen Fritzz sehen aus wie Weihnachstbäume. Viel zu bunt!!!! Die farbigen Decals an den Laufrädern gehen echt gar nicht!


----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Das Pro sieht doch cool aus! Die Aufkleber sind ja ratzfatz von den Felgen gegrubbt


----------



## rene04 (1. September 2010)

ha! da hammers:

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/fritzz-pro/

jipieh. das andere fritzz in orange is mir fast zu heftig von den farben her. hat aber halt die bessere bremse.

gruesse


----------



## Herr Frodo (1. September 2010)

Weihnachtsbaum triffts wohl auf den punkt.!
Was hat denn eigentlich 3x10 für einen vorteil gegenüber 3x9.?
Das gröste Blatt an der Kurbel hat auch nur noch 42 statt 44 Zähne......und die Kassette 36.....


----------



## Herr Frodo (3. September 2010)

Hier ist mal ein Überblick der Preise.
Hab mir ja schon gedacht, daß das FRITZZ SL an die 3500 rankommt.....

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...ullsuspension/~kid378/~tplproduktliste_1/~pg1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (3. September 2010)

Die Decals der Easton Haven LR sind ja mal das Peinlichste und Aufdringlichste was ich seit langem gesehen habe.


----------



## Herr Frodo (3. September 2010)

Jepp,
hast mal gesehen, wie die im Original aussehen....da würden sie mir besser gefallen.!
http://www.bike24.net/p113721.html


----------



## nullstein (3. September 2010)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Jepp,
> hast mal gesehen, wie die im Original aussehen....da würden sie mir besser gefallen.!
> http://www.bike24.net/p113721.html



Immernoch :kotz:


----------



## marco_m (4. September 2010)

Ich find das SL der Hammer obwohl ich sonst nur auf schwarz stehe 
Ev. kann mir auf dem Bild mal jemand mit Photo Shop die Felgenkleber wegmachen??


----------



## donnie-don (4. September 2010)

Hey Leute
Ich will mir ein Fritzz 2010 The One holen. Hab bisher nur nen Hardtail und will nen Downhillfreundlicheres Bike holen und des Fritzz sagt mir eben richtig zu.
Nun zu euch. Da das 2011 Modell ja so langsam raus is müsste man das 2010er doch günstig bekommen oder? Kann mir einer vielleicht sagen wo man richtig gute Preise bekommt? hab bisher nur nen Angebot für nen Fritzz 2010 the one 18" für 2600. Also hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## S.D. (4. September 2010)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Weihnachtsbaum triffts wohl auf den punkt.!
> Was hat denn eigentlich 3x10 für einen vorteil gegenüber 3x9.?
> Das gröste Blatt an der Kurbel hat auch nur noch 42 statt 44 Zähne......und die Kassette 36.....



Rein übersetzungstechisch bring 3 X 10 keine Vorteile.
Die Vorteile liegen laut Shimano darin, daß sich bei gleichem Übersetzungsverhältnis die Kette nicht so sehr verspannt. Wäre natürlich gerade bei Fullys ein Vorteil, auch für Fahrer, die die Kette gerne Schräg fahren (weniger Verschleiß des Ritzels).
Der Nachteil dürfte im schnelleren Verschleiß der Kette liegen, da diese wesentlich schmäler baut.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. September 2010)

Die beiden 2011 Fritzz in natura


----------



## Herr Frodo (4. September 2010)

@S.D. vielen Dank für die info.!

Ich war heute auch in FN...und muß sagen, in Natura sieht das SL besser aus , als auf den Bildern...obwohl mir mein schwarzes doch noch besser gefällt.


----------



## Herr Frodo (15. September 2010)

Hi,
hab mir das FRITZZ SL gestern bestellt.
Liefertermin war auf der Cube-Site noch nicht angegeben....
Mein Händler ist sogar 500Euro mit dem Preis runter.!


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. September 2010)

Eigentlich ist der Liefertermin doch Händlerspezifisch, hat er dir keinen ersten konkreten Termin nennen können?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Herr Frodo (15. September 2010)

Das stimmt, die Händler können sich seit diesem Jahr auf der Cube-Site einloggen und die Liefertermine sofort sehen, nur beim Fritzz war da noch nix angegeben. Kleinere Modelle wie Acid oder Agree waren sofort lieferbar....


----------



## rene04 (15. September 2010)

also mein händler (mhw) hat mir den 8 oktober angegeben. wenns noch später wird bekomm ich ne krise.

gruesse


----------



## Herr Frodo (20. September 2010)

Habe heute die Info bekommen:

Liefertermin mitte Dezember. Ist im Rückstand, weil ich einen 16" brauch und in der Größe die Stückzahlen nicht so hoch sind wie bei einem gängigen 18" Rahmen....


----------



## rene04 (21. September 2010)

ARGS!!! das gilt aber hoffentlich nicht für die 20" modelle. das würde ich nicht gut finden und müsste mir sdtark überlegen das wieder abzubestellen.


----------



## rene04 (11. Oktober 2010)

so, cube versucht mal wieder die kunden hinzuhalten. mich kotzt es an! erst wars kw40, jetzt is kw45, wer weiss wos endet.

wer kann mir sagen wo ich das 2010er model in black für 0% finanzierung mit rahmenhöhe 20 zoll bestellen kann??????? hab die faxen nun endgültig dicke.


----------



## marco_m (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich versteh deinen Ärger schon, aber ist doch bei Cube nicht's besonderes!
Ich hab auch ein SL bestellt und schon gar nicht nach dem Liefertermin gefragt  ... ja gut ich hab ja auch mein AMS noch 

Also take it easy oder entscheid dich einfach für was anderes, gibt genug gute Bikes auf dem Markt, werden aber auch nicht alle besser liefern 

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (12. Oktober 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> so, cube versucht mal wieder die kunden hinzuhalten. mich kotzt es an! erst wars kw40, jetzt is kw45, wer weiss wos endet.
> 
> wer kann mir sagen wo ich das 2010er model in black für 0% finanzierung mit rahmenhöhe 20 zoll bestellen kann??????? hab die faxen nun endgültig dicke.



Probier es mal bei MHW.


----------



## regloh (20. Oktober 2010)

hab mir vor ein paar Wochen auch das 2011 SL bestellt und die Aussage bekommen das es ca. Jan./Feb. werden wird. Wobei mein Händler in der Region LA schon ganz ordentliche Kontakte zu Cube hat.


----------



## rene04 (21. Oktober 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Probier es mal bei MHW.



da hab ich bestellt 

mittlerweile habe ich die aussage das es kw 45 wird. 

was ich halt garnicht leiden kann ist das ewige vertrösten. ich wär ja einverstanden mit der aussage das es ewig spät wird, z.b januar. aber dann erwrte ich auch das es zu diesem zeitpunkt kommt. und nicht immer mal wieder nen monat vertrösten. damit komm ich nicht klar.

grusse


----------



## marco_m (22. Oktober 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> da hab ich bestellt
> 
> mittlerweile habe ich die aussage das es kw 45 wird.



Hey ist ja schon in bälde, stell dann mal Bilder rein für die wartenden


----------



## rene04 (24. Oktober 2010)

ja wenn denn bei kw45 bleibt, gerne.


----------



## Herr Frodo (25. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Termin fürs SL steht noch bei mitte Dezember, aber ich mach da nicht verrückt.
Hab mir 2007 im November ein '08er Fritzz bestellt. Da hat sich der Liefertermin auch ständig hinausgezögert. Letzlich ist es dann mitte Mai geworden.


----------



## regloh (26. Oktober 2010)

Mitte Mai würde ich nicht mehr akzeptieren. Da ist die halbe Vorbereitung schon gelaufen. Dann kann man sich ja gleich das Strive kaufen - das soll ja dann SCHON im April geliefert werden.


----------



## regloh (29. Oktober 2010)

So hab jetzt meinen Termin für die KW49 bestätigt bekommen. Werden dann ja sehen ob der gehalten wird.


----------



## marco_m (2. November 2010)

Mein's soll KW49 da sein, schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regloh (2. November 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> Mein's soll KW49 da sein, schau mer mal



deckt sich anscheinend.. Vorfreude


----------



## rene04 (8. November 2010)

so, die fritzz pro werden VORRAUSSICHTLICH diese woche montiert und VORRAUSSICHTLICH nächste woche ausgeliefert.

VORRAUSSICHTLICH!!!

bin mal gespannt. wird wohl auch kw 49.

gruesse


----------



## rene04 (17. November 2010)

so, es ist vollbracht. dhl hat mich angerufen. morgen früh wirds geliefert.

FREUDE!!!


----------



## regloh (17. November 2010)

cool.. mach Fotos


----------



## marco_m (17. November 2010)

rene04 schrieb:


> so, es ist vollbracht. dhl hat mich angerufen. morgen früh wirds geliefert.
> 
> FREUDE!!!



Jawoll hört sich toll an 
Freu mich auf die Bilder morgen


----------



## rene04 (18. November 2010)

so, es steht im karton hinter mir im büro  kannst leider net aufmachen weil das zuviel aufsehen erregen würde während der arbeitszeit. vielleicht in der mittagspause.

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regloh (18. November 2010)

nix vielleicht... JETZT


----------



## decline (18. November 2010)

hoffentlich haben sie versehentlich ein "analog" verschickt....hoffentlich


----------



## rene04 (18. November 2010)

so, mit dem handy mal eben ein bild gemacht. die blauen decals an den reifen sind nicht dran.juhu.

gruesse


----------



## Milan0 (18. November 2010)

sehr geiles Teil!


----------



## regloh (18. November 2010)

Respekt... Glückwunsch


----------



## wuerfeltreter (18. November 2010)

wurde das rad mit weißem vorbau geliefert? oder selbst montiert?


----------



## marco_m (18. November 2010)

Hammer Bike 
Viel Spass damit !!


----------



## itchyp (18. November 2010)

ja sieht gut aus, könnt nochn paar mehr blaue eloxteile vertragen (Griffschellen, Pedale, Kassettenmutter, etc)

weiß einer ob und wo man diesen konischen spacer, der 1,5" breit ist aber auf 1 1/8 schäfte passt, herbekommt?


----------



## maybrik (19. November 2010)

Hat das ding eingentlich eine ISCG Aufnahme oder 
wieder nicht?

Hoffe das wurde noch nicht gefragt und ich bekomm
nicht die Antwort Sufu


----------



## rene04 (19. November 2010)

also der weisse vorbau war schon dran. was ist ISCG?

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (19. November 2010)

nein hats nicht.

hat schonmal jemand so einen adapter fürs innenlager ausprobiert? ist das teil in der lage, eine hammerschmidt zu halten?


----------



## rene04 (19. November 2010)

wie soll das mit dem verkürzen des federwegs an der gabel funktionieren. wenn ich den linken hebel an der gabel rumstelle auf 120mm und mal kräftig einfedere federd sie wieder aus bis 130mm oder gar 140mm.


----------



## maybrik (19. November 2010)

Versteh ich echt nicht warum die das nicht machen???
Hat schon so manches AM aber is halt so!!


----------



## Ervin (21. November 2010)

rene04, du glücklicher! Tja mein SL soll erst anfang Dezember geliefert werden und bis dahin habe ich noch genug Zeit zu überlegen was man an dem Ding "verbessern" könnte. Eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ist ein muß, entweder Kind Shock oder die neue Reverb.
Cool wäre aber auch eine Zweifachkurbel oder Umbau auf zwei Ketteblätter mit Bashgard. Hat da schon jemand gemacht? Erfahrungen?


----------



## regloh (22. November 2010)

Achtet darauf das Du für die KS i950 z.B. beim SL eine Reduzierhülle benötigst!! Das ISCG ist der Standard für die Kettenführungsaufnahme (sind drei vordefinierte Schraubenaufnahmen). 

Erfahrungen nein... gibt's ja noch nicht das neue SL.

Lass mal ein paar Sekunden mehr Druck auf der Gabel, bzw. federe öfters nach. Die 120mm sollten sich dann einstellen!


----------



## Ervin (29. November 2010)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand das FRITZZ 2011???
Angeblich kommt mein SL ende der Woche, wenn es so ist gibts natürlich Bilder.


----------



## regloh (30. November 2010)

NEIN :-(... warte immer noch auf Nachricht meines Freundlichen Händlers...


----------



## Hechtl (30. November 2010)

Hi,
ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Fritzz zuzulegen.
Von dem Design her wäre das Fritzz Pro mein eindeutiger Sieger, jedoch jetzt zur Ausstattung:
- sind die SunEuqalizer oder die Easten Havon stabiler/besser?
- Dämpfer ist wohl der RP23 BV die bessere Wahl oder?
- Ebenfalls möchte ich lieber eine Kettenführung aller Bionicon...

was meint ihr. Will halt gelegentlich in den Bikepark, aber auch ausgedehnte Touren fahren... Felgen sind mir extrem wichtig...

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## maybrik (30. November 2010)

Hechtl schrieb:


> SunEuqalizerl


 

Hi

Die SunEuqalizer sind nicht gerade prickelt ich hab sie am
2009er nach einem nicht wirklich groben Sturz ist das 
Ding vorne so verbogen das es niemand mehr reparieren
kann! 
Ich hätte da lieber die Easton obwohl ich damit leider
keine Erfahrung habe

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. Dezember 2010)

Fahre die ZTR Flow und die sind bisher total sorglos (Gelände, Tour, Marathon, DH/Bikepark, eine längere Abfahrt auf der Felge ). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## rene04 (2. Dezember 2010)

ja, ich habs 2011er fritzz pro! siehe pics ein paar posts vorher


----------



## regloh (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke das die SL Ausstattung mit den Easton schon eine gute Wahl sind. Bin vorher die Deetraks und die DT Swiss Enduro gefahren und denke das die Easton an die Swiss Enduro heranreichen können was Stabilität betrifft. Bin selbst auch nur gelegentlich in Bike Parks unterwegs. Und wie oben schon geschrieben - vergesst die Reduzierhülsen für die Sattelstützenaufnahme nicht, wenn ihr eine KS i950 nachrüsten wollt! Das ist mein derzeitiger schwächster Punkt am Bike - das Cube hier bei dieser Bike Kategorie, keine Vario Stütze ab Werk verwenden


----------



## marco_m (9. Dezember 2010)

Hat von den Fritzz SL - Bestellern schon jemand ein genaueres Datum oder gar sein Bike schon bekommen? 

Vielleicht klebt ihr ja alle vor dem Hobel und schafft es nicht mehr an den PC 
Ich hab leider noch keine Info vom Händler ..


----------



## Ervin (10. Dezember 2010)

Mein Händler meint KW 50


----------



## regloh (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch vertröstet worden auf nächste Woche... wenn ich ehrlich bin, glaube ich nicht mehr daran das SL in 2011 zu bekommen. Wenn ich dann im Januar keine Zusage bekomme werde ich mal überlegen was als Alternative wirklich am Markt verfügbar ist :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glücki (10. Dezember 2010)

regloh schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann im Januar keine Zusage bekomme werde ich mal überlegen was als Alternative wirklich am Markt verfügbar ist :-(



The same procedure as every year!


----------



## marco_m (14. Dezember 2010)

Also meines soll gem. Händler auch in KW 50 produziert werden, d.h. es wird bei mir nach Weihnachten. Immerhin identische Aussagen auch wenn laufend später ... ich freu mich trotzden riesig


----------



## regloh (15. Dezember 2010)

Heute Info bekommen. Das SL steht zum abholen beim Händler und ich habe Morgen KEINE Zeit dazu :-(.... Bilder dann am Freitag oder spätestens am Samstag Mittag.


----------



## marco_m (15. Dezember 2010)

regloh schrieb:


> Heute Info bekommen. Das SL steht zum abholen beim Händler und ich habe Morgen KEINE Zeit dazu :-(.... Bilder dann am Freitag oder spätestens am Samstag Mittag.



Jawoll cool !! Will mein zukünftiges Bike endlich mal aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen als ewig nur dieses Standartbildchen


----------



## Ervin (16. Dezember 2010)

Jap, kann ich bestätigen! 
Meins soll morgen da sein und am Samstag abholbereit.


----------



## regloh (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann nicht mehr.... und werde es HEUTE abholen


----------



## Herr Frodo (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja wie geil ist das denn.!!
Meins ist heute auch eingetroffen....pünktlich zum Wochenende...Juuhuu....


----------



## regloh (17. Dezember 2010)

ohne Worte


----------



## regloh (17. Dezember 2010)

jetzt doch mit Worte... Es gibt angeblich keine Reduzierhülsen für die KS i950 !!! Das gibt's doch nicht! Hat jemand Erfahrungen wo man diese im extremfall machen lassen kann?? Was hat sich Cube bei einem Bike für diese Kat. dabei gedacht??? Überall sind solche Stützen verbaut und Cube lässt das links liegen. Soweit links sogar das es keine Möglichkeit gibt Nachzurüsten... WoW bin schwer Enttäuscht und hoffe auf eine Lösung.


----------



## marco_m (18. Dezember 2010)

regloh schrieb:


> jetzt doch mit Worte... Es gibt angeblich keine Reduzierhülsen für die KS i950 !!! Das gibt's doch nicht! Hat jemand Erfahrungen wo man diese im extremfall machen lassen kann?? Was hat sich Cube bei einem Bike für diese Kat. dabei gedacht??? Überall sind solche Stützen verbaut und Cube lässt das links liegen. Soweit links sogar das es keine Möglichkeit gibt Nachzurüsten... WoW bin schwer Enttäuscht und hoffe auf eine Lösung.



Gratuliere, geiles BIke !!
Ich freu mich tierisch darauf 

Ich hab mit meinem eine Rock shox reverb mitbestellt und bin sicher, dass die Hülse kein Problem ist ...





Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regloh (18. Dezember 2010)

Bingo... bestellt  Danke.

Schöne Grüße an Cube... wäre eine nette dreingabe für Bikes in dieser Preisklasse zumal man ja wissen sollte das es solche Stützen gibt .


----------



## marco_m (20. Dezember 2010)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Ja wie geil ist das denn.!!
> Meins ist heute auch eingetroffen....pünktlich zum Wochenende...Juuhuu....



Ja und wo bleiben die BILDER...


----------



## Herr Frodo (21. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, ich kann leider noch keine Outdoor-Bilder reinstellen...
Das Salz ist mir zu agro....und ich muß ein Stück Straße fahren, bevor ich in die 35cm.! Schnee kommen würde...
Hab gestern noch die 'Winterreifen' aufgezogen. Im Hintergrund ist noch mein '08er zu sehen. Wenn jemand noch an dem Rahmen-Set interesse hat...der Rest ist schon verkauft...

Lg Thommy


----------



## regloh (21. Dezember 2010)

Jeah ... Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit. Habe gestern das komplette Setup durchgezogen und freu mich auch schon auf trockene, salzfreie Straßen... mal schauen.


----------



## marco_m (21. Dezember 2010)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann leider noch keine Outdoor-Bilder reinstellen...
> Das Salz ist mir zu agro....und ich muß ein Stück Straße fahren, bevor ich in die 35cm.! Schnee kommen würde...
> Hab gestern noch die 'Winterreifen' aufgezogen. Im Hintergrund ist noch mein '08er zu sehen. Wenn jemand noch an dem Rahmen-Set interesse hat...der Rest ist schon verkauft...
> 
> ...


----------



## regloh (21. Dezember 2010)

ja die Farben sind echt so wie auf frodos fotos. Das "blau" kommt echt gut rüber.


----------



## Herr Frodo (21. Dezember 2010)

Also ehrlich,
als ich das erste mal die Bilder auf der Cube-Site sah, war es mir schon etwas zu farbig.
Dann auf der Messe dachte ich, wirkt ja in echt ganz anders.
Und am Samstag, als ich es abgeholt habe.....ich bin bald umgefallen....die Farben sind echt Krank...aber total geil.!!
Ich hab ne gute Sony, die Farben kommen real rüber.!


----------



## regloh (23. Dezember 2010)

regloh schrieb:


> Bingo... bestellt  Danke.
> 
> Schöne Grüße an Cube... wäre eine nette dreingabe für Bikes in dieser Preisklasse zumal man ja wissen sollte das es solche Stützen gibt .



Leider doch nicht unsere Schweitzer verschicken nur ab SFR 300 Bestellwert nach Deutschland


----------



## regloh (23. Dezember 2010)

cool. Vor einer Stunde eine Email an superlight-bikeparts.de  geschickt. Und prompt bekomme ich eine Sonderanfertigung geliefert. Soll so um die 30â¬ kosten was o.k ist und man bedenke, heute ist ja fast schon Weihnachten.

Frohes Fest euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (27. Dezember 2010)

Was kann ich in das '08er Fritzz für einen Steuerlagersatz einbauen.
Original ist ja der FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrated verbaut.
Den kann ich bei BC, BMO...usw. nicht finden..


----------



## Chucknorman (27. Dezember 2010)

Kann dir den Syntace Superspin empfehlen. Ist auch ein Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 und fÃ¼r die Ewigkeit gebaut. Hab bis jetzt nur gutes von dem gehÃ¶rt und vom preislichen ist er mit seinen 69â¬ auch ziehmlich attraktiv. Hab mit meinem aktuell verbauten nur Probleme mit rau laufenden Lagern deshalb schwÃ¶re ich beim nÃ¤chsten auf SchrÃ¤gkÃ¼gellager. Auch baut der Syntace nur 8mm hoch.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben. MFG Heiko


----------



## jan84 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab den Superspin im Fritzz, hatte ihn auch im Stereo. In beiden Fällen vollkommen unauffällig, funktioniert einwandfrei trotz Hochdruckreiniger. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Herr Frodo (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
danke für den klasse Tipp.
Vielen Dank euch beiden.....


----------



## Hechtl (30. Dezember 2010)

das Fritzz hat ja immer noch keine ISCG-Aufnahme - will irgendwie sicherstellen das die Kette da bleibt wo sie bleiben soll.
Was habt ihr für Vorschläge und ist der Einbau einer Hammerschmidt möglich?
Oder Kettenführung - wenn Kettenführung dann für 3fach...???


----------



## xalex (9. Januar 2011)

wie geht bei euch eigentlich der dämpfer? ist jemand schon gefahren?

bei mir geht das garnicht, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500489&highlight=fritzz

oder bin ich da der einzigste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (9. Januar 2011)

Hab ihn am 2008er mit 7bar gefahren.
Jetzt am 2011er mit 8bar und 20% SAG bei ca. 65kg.
Durchschläge hatte ich beim alten eher selten, den neuen hatte ich auch noch net soweit.....


----------



## regloh (13. Januar 2011)

Heute ist meine Reduzierhülse angekommen... genial verarbeitet.... und passt ja so was von genau - einfach perfekt . Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt Morgen. Da werde ich dann die Lenkerbreite ausarbeiten. Das Orginal scheint für mich ein paar cm zu breit zu sein. Immer schön ranarbeiten und dann erst kürzen .

Hülse vom Leichtbau Spezialisten - Sonderanfertigung .


----------



## Ervin (13. Januar 2011)

Hm, die Hülse schaut recht "windig" aus. Ich hoffe du gibst uns in kürze deine Praxiserfahrung weiter.
Viel Spaß beim Biken morgen! Bei mir in Ingolstadt ist Land unter und ans biken nicht zu denken.


----------



## regloh (14. Januar 2011)

aber gerne doch... noch muss ich ein paar Std. arbeiten und wenn dann die Sonne durchkommt pack ich es an. Ich hab gestern die Hülse natürlich gleich verbaut (ohne zu wiegen.. hole ich nach). Der Clou ist der dass die Leichtbau Pros ja genau an den Stellen Material weg lassen an denen die Stabilität nicht leidet. Ist nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie die Mavic Felgen aufgebaut. Durch die Fräsabstände der Stege ist die Hülse ausreichend stabil und bewegt sich schon mal keinen Millimeter im Sattelrohr. Da die Jungs (oder auch Mädchen) hier wirklich super fein gearbeitet haben, hat die i950 Stütze ebenfalls keinen Millimeter spiel. Das ist wie wenn Du die orginal Stütze in den Schaft schiebst. Einzig die Stabilität und Verwindung der jetzt doch stark reduzierten Sattelstütze im ausgefahrenem Zustand ist jetzt der limitierende Faktor. Aber das wird sich erst im Gelände zeigen ob es störende Verwindungen gibt... ich glaube das ich als Normalo das eh nicht merken werde.

Zum Dämpfer kann ich noch nicht wirklich was sagen habe ihn mit 10bar und 15% Sag jetzt mal eingestellt und die ersten Fahrten waren bis dato (auch heute) Straßenabstimmung - der Batz im Wald lockt mich noch nicht wirklich an. Sprich alles dicht und das Ding fühlt sich und fährt sich dann wie ein Hardtail...


----------



## xalex (14. Januar 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Hab ihn am 2008er mit 7bar gefahren.
> Jetzt am 2011er mit 8bar und 20% SAG bei ca. 65kg.
> Durchschläge hatte ich beim alten eher selten, den neuen hatte ich auch noch net soweit.....



und du hast auch den HV boostvalve im 11er?


----------



## maybrik (14. Januar 2011)

Juhu mein Zwitter ist endlich da!!!

Aus alt (nicht wirklich alt, aber dennoch)





mach neu






der alte Rahmen war schon schön aber der is noch schöner
und ich kann nicht fahren 
(leider beim knipsen etwas nervös)


----------



## reel (14. Januar 2011)

@maybrik 

 ich seh du hast an deinem alten fritzz n muddy board dran... kannst du davon mal n foto machen bzw sagen ob du das board mit einer extra auskerbung hast? falls nein (also keine auskerbung), stößst du beim einfedern manchmal mit dem board gegen den propedal hebel? ... vorausgesetzt du hast schon den high volume dämpfer  


@alle 

 ich hab den dicken dämpfer und nur n muddy board vom stereo/sting... ich glaub allerdings dass es das extra fritzz buddy board noch ned lange gibt und dort in den letzten jahren demnach auch die anderen boards verbaut wurden. würd deswegen gern wissen obs auch ohne die kerbe fahrbar is oder ob man sich da den dämpfer bzw das board kaputt macht beim einfedern.  

falls es ohne die einkerbung nicht geht... kann man carbon gefahrlos sägen, z.b. mitm dremel (atemschutz is klar, aber splittert/bricht es zu leicht oder kann sich der carbonstaub entzünden?)  danke


----------



## maybrik (15. Januar 2011)

reel schrieb:


> @maybrik
> 
> ich seh du hast an deinem alten fritzz n muddy board dran... kannst du davon mal n foto machen bzw sagen ob du das board mit einer extra auskerbung hast? falls nein (also keine auskerbung), stößst du beim einfedern manchmal mit dem board gegen den propedal hebel? ... vorausgesetzt du hast schon den high volume dämpfer


 

@reel

hi hab noch nicht den high volume dämper aber eine Auskerbung ist glaub ich vorhanden! Kann es dir aber derzeit nicht sagen da ich das
bike gerade in der Werkstätte habe (deshalb auch kein Foto).
Aber laut Cube gibt es ja sowiso ein muddy board fürs Fritzz, das hat die Ausfrässung!

http://www.cube.eu/accessoires/parts-and-components/


----------



## sepalot (15. Januar 2011)

genau, wie auf der CUBE-Seite abgebildet und beschrieben!

Muddyboard fürs Fritzz hat eine Aussparung:







lg
sepalot


----------



## Herr Frodo (15. Januar 2011)

Also der ist bei mir drin....ist das HV.?
Fox Float RP23 BV 200mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reel (16. Januar 2011)

@frodo
ja ich denke mal das BV steht für die großvolumige version (big volume?!)

@maybrik und sepalot
ok danke fürs nachschauen/antworten... ich weiss dass es extra ein fritzz muddy board gibt, allerdings hab ich halt eins fürs stereo/sting und wollte wissen ob ich es keinesfalls ans fritzz dranbauen kann weil ich mir sonst board oder dämpfer kaputt mache bzw ob ich es evtl so verändern (aussparung selber sägen) kann dass ich es doch dranbauen kann. dazu müsste ich halt wissen ob man karbon einfach so bearbeiten kann (bis auf dass es sehr staubt weswegen man eine atemschutzmaske aufsetzen sollte)


----------



## xalex (16. Januar 2011)

das bv steht für boostvalve, ist was anderes. HV = high volume
das ist glücklicherweise ein normaler oben 

hier sieht man gut die aufgestezte äußere kammer
http://cnc-bike.de/images/rp23_09.jpg
http://cnc-bike.de/images/fox_rp2_boostvalve.jpg


----------



## reel (16. Januar 2011)

ah stimmt bv steht für boostvalve sorry 

aber bist du dir sicher dass der oben ein "normaler" ist? im fritzz 2011 z.b. ist auch ein Fox Float RP23 BV 200mm und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass da ein HV dämpfer verbaut ist (kommt doch aufs baujahr an ob HV oder nicht oder?)


----------



## kampfgnom (16. Januar 2011)

reel schrieb:


> ... aber bist du dir sicher dass der oben ein "normaler" ist? im fritzz 2011 z.b. ist auch ein Fox Float RP23 BV 200mm und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass da ein HV dämpfer verbaut ist ...


Hier sieht man sehr gut die große Luftkammer. Und das ist das 2011er Fritzz Pro


----------



## reel (16. Januar 2011)

hab ich ja gesagt


----------



## xalex (16. Januar 2011)

ja, der hv ist serie. auf dem photo obern sieh das anders aus. kann mich natürlcih täuschen, sieht man ja nicht alles...


----------



## sepalot (16. Januar 2011)

das liegt daran, dass das Bild von einem 2009er Fritzz ist , aber das Muddyboard ist bei 2009 bis 2011 gleich.


----------



## marco_m (18. Januar 2011)

So langsam geht's auch bei mir los ... Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## marco_m (19. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich müsste ich ja quitschen vor Freude aber 2 Dinge trüben dies etwas.
Die "Farbe" der verchromten Bereiche haben, mind. im Kunstlicht, arg violett   gewirkt. Hat mich echt etwas enttäuscht, muss noch mal hin wenn es hell ist draussen.
Was meinen die Besitzer eines SL dazu? Ist das wirklich so?

Zweitens sind die Decals auf den Felgen lackiert, bin fest davon ausgegangen, dass dies auch nur Kleber sind und ich die entsprechend einfach entfernen kann 
Lösung? Keine Ahnung aber das geht so nicht, besitze relativ wenig "Papageien-Gene" und das ist mir echt zu viel ...

Unten noch ein Bild vom Hobel, war halt etwas zitterig !





so sah mein "Plan" aus





ja ja ich weiss, das ist alles jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber geht ja schon um eine Menge Kohle!
Der Rest vom Bike ist schlicht der Hammer 

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reel (19. Januar 2011)

hm also ich find auch dass das chrom je nach licht sehr unterschiedliche farben hat.
gerade die felgen find ich so gut ^^ die würd ich ned ändern... zur not kauf dir neue und verkauf mir die 
hehe ne spass bei seite... ich weiss leider auch ned wie du die schwarz bekommen könntest :/


----------



## regloh (20. Januar 2011)

Moor Fahrten  und dann einfach nicht mehr putzen!


----------



## maybrik (20. Januar 2011)

2009/2011


----------



## marco_m (20. Januar 2011)

maybrik schrieb:


> 2009/2011



sehr schönes und stimmiges bike


----------



## Herr Frodo (20. Januar 2011)

@marco_m 
Wie schon erwänht, hatte das SL auf der Messe total verchromt gewirkt.
Serie schimmert jetzt eher etwas bläulich...mir so gefällt es besser.

Die Decals auf den Felgen sind nicht lackiert. Habe schon ne kleine Ecke abgeschabt...Die gehen mit viel Mühe ab....

Ich bin auch eher so der Schwarz-Matt-Typ....aber ich find das Teil einfach nur geil.........


----------



## marco_m (21. Januar 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> @marco_m
> Wie schon erwänht, hatte das SL auf der Messe total verchromt gewirkt.
> Serie schimmert jetzt eher etwas bläulich...mir so gefällt es besser.
> 
> ...



Gehe morgen nochmal hin und entscheide dann, aber eigentlich hab ich das schon .. 

Danke für den Hinweis betreffend den Felgen, ist denn das auch ein Kleber? Fühlte sich an wie lackiert und einen "Absatz" habe ich nicht erkannt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chvomh (21. Januar 2011)

he,
ich wollte mal sicher gehen, ihr habt eure cube fritzz SL _2011_ er modelle schon!?
weil meins naemlich noch nicht da ist, wurde auch erst mit KW 46 angeprießen, und als ich dann KW 47 angefragt hatte wurde ich auf KW 06/11 verwiesen. deshalb nochmal meine konkrete nachfrage.
danke.


----------



## marco_m (22. Januar 2011)

Jetzt werden noch XTR Pedale, Muddy Board, Vorbau 75mm und RS Reverb montiert und in einer Woche kann von mir aus die Saison beginnen 

Muss ich nur noch die elende Erkältung, die ich seit gefühlten 3 Jahren habe, loswerden


----------



## xalex (22. Januar 2011)

war heute das erste mal mit meinem verkleinerten rp23 HV ernsthaft im gelände, incl springen. so funktioniert das akzeptabel...
wer jetzt nur bahnhof versteht, hier im detail:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500489

kann jedem neuen fritzz 2011 besitzer nur raten, den dämpfer gleich im laden gegen einen normalen rp23 tauschen zu lassen, möglicherweise auf kulanz. eigentlich finde ich es einen grund, das rad zurück zu geben. mit dem high volume dämpfer ist das fritzz als enduro unfahrbar.


----------



## Herr Frodo (22. Januar 2011)

Mein Dämpfer hat bei der letzten Ausfahrt doch tatsächlich 2-mal  durchgeschlagen.....aber härter will/kann ich ihn nicht aufpumpen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich nicht den rp23 von meinem alten Fritzz reinmache....

@xalex 
Auf Kulanz tauschen wäre natürlich der Hit....werds mal checken...


----------



## WilliButz (22. Januar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Jetzt werden noch [...] RS Reverb montiert [...]



Welche Länge der Reverb verbaust Du bei welcher Rahmengröße?

Habe nen 16er-Fritzz, die 12cm-Adapterhülse von Sixpack liegt schon im Keller. 12cm sind Vorgabe von Cube.
Von der Länge her würde 380mm als auch 42mm bei mir gehen...

Bin mal gespannt auf Bilder

LG
Willi


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn beide die 12cm Vorgabe erfüllen und du nicht zeitnah planst auf einen kleineren Rahmen umzusteigen nimm die kürzere.


----------



## marco_m (23. Januar 2011)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Welche Länge der Reverb verbaust Du bei welcher Rahmengröße?
> 
> Habe nen 16er-Fritzz, die 12cm-Adapterhülse von Sixpack liegt schon im Keller. 12cm sind Vorgabe von Cube.
> Von der Länge her würde 380mm als auch 42mm bei mir gehen...
> ...



Hi Willi,

ich hab ein 20" Rahmen, denke die 380mm werden reichen. aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht sicher was mein Händler bestellt hat. Hol das Bike aber nächsten Samstag..
Fragen wirft mir die Zugverlegung noch auf, will auf keinen Fall Kabelbinder am Oberrohr. Der Mech probiert jetzt eine Variante am Unterrohr mit den beiden anderen Kabelzügen.
Hast du da schon einen Plan?



xalex schrieb:


> kann jedem neuen fritzz 2011 besitzer nur raten, den dämpfer gleich im laden gegen einen normalen rp23 tauschen zu lassen, möglicherweise auf kulanz. eigentlich finde ich es einen grund, das rad zurück zu geben. mit dem high volume dämpfer ist das fritzz als enduro unfahrbar.



Darf ja nicht wahr sein  jetzt bestell ich mir gestern ein Fritzz und jetzt so was !!
Aber ich denke kein Händler wird den Dämpfer "einfach so vom hörensagen" tauschen, oder?
Also wenn ich das Bike habe gleich testen ..


----------



## xalex (23. Januar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Darf ja nicht wahr sein  jetzt bestell ich mir gestern ein Fritzz und jetzt so was !!
> Aber ich denke kein Händler wird den Dämpfer "einfach so vom hörensagen" tauschen, oder?
> Also wenn ich das Bike habe gleich testen ..



kein plan, da müsst der händler wahrscheinlich auch mal mit cube reden, weiß nicht wie die da so sind. mein händler ist grad i winterurlaub, sonst würd ich mal nachfragen.

im endeffekt kann sich ja dein händler easy selber davon überzeugen: 30% sag einstellen und das rad beim rumrollern richtig satt durchschlagen....

wenn ich am montag auf arbeit luft hab, dann ruf ich als nörgelnder endkunde mal bei cube an, einfach, um mal dampf abzulassen...


----------



## regloh (23. Januar 2011)

Was ist eigentlicher der zulässige maximale sag laut Hersteller?


----------



## WilliButz (23. Januar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> Fragen wirft mir die Zugverlegung noch auf, will auf keinen Fall Kabelbinder am Oberrohr. Der Mech probiert jetzt eine Variante am Unterrohr mit den beiden anderen Kabelzügen.
> Hast du da schon einen Plan?



Nein, noch nicht. Unterrohr wäre die eleganteste Variante, bspw. mit diesen Zugführungen.

Allerdings habe ich noch keine Ahnung wie ich die Leitung runter an der Wippe vorbei führe, auch bräuchte man da eine längere Leitung als das Original. Laut Ersatzteilkatalog gibt es aber auch welche in 175cm.

LG Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (29. Januar 2011)

So habe mein Fritzz erhalten und RS Reverb ist nach meinen Vorstellungen montiert worden.
Im Gebrauch wird sich zeigen, ob es auch wirklich so funktioniert mit der Verlegung!

Ausgefahren :





Eingefahren :





Schlaufe im eingefahrenen Zustand ergibt sich so unten beim Dämpfer.
Die weitere Verlegung mit den restlichen Zügen am Unterrohr :





Soweit ein feine Sache und gefällt mir, übrigens so wie das ganze Bike !!

Gruss Marco


----------



## WilliButz (30. Januar 2011)

Nett! 

Ein paar Fragen:
-Leitung zur Stütze verlängert?
-ist das die 380er Stütze?
-welche Hülse?
-Leitungshalter am Unterrohr modifiziert?


LG
Willi


----------



## marco_m (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Willi,

- Nein, Leitung musste nicht verlängert werden

- Stützenlänge kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich das Ding ja jetzt nicht mehr               ausbauen kann, schätze es ist die 420er

- Hülse wurde extra aus Alu gedreht weil sie genügend (120mm) lang sein muss, Vorschrift Cube

- Auf die bestehenden Leitungshalter wurden 1-fach Halterungen geschraubt, siehe Bild





Gruss Marco


----------



## WilliButz (30. Januar 2011)

Merci!

Habe die Sixpack-Hülse hier, die hat auch 12 cm.
wenn ich mal dazu gekommen bin, stelle ich auch Bilder rein. Und wenn ich eine brauchbare Quelle für die 3fach-Halter habe, dann auch... Habe beim Fatmodul Ant Bilder gesehen, wo wohl auch 3 Leitungen am Unterrohr hängen... 

LG
Willi


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2011)

Die 3fachhalter kriegste glaubich auch über Liteville (/Syntace, guck mal bei denen im Onlineshop). 

Die Kunststoffhülse von gocycle ist auch lang genug. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## WilliButz (30. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die 3fachhalter kriegste glaubich auch über Liteville (/Syntace, guck mal bei denen im Onlineshop).



Ja, aber nur das hier:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1790

Hatte gemeint hier was 3-faches zu erkennen:
http://img99.imageshack.us/f/09102010459.jpg/

LG Willi


----------



## RSR2K (31. Januar 2011)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur das hier:
> 
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1790
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6981311&postcount=29
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6977578&postcount=28


mfg


----------



## WilliButz (1. Februar 2011)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Schau mal hier....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6981311&postcount=29
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6977578&postcount=28
> ...



Merci, werde ich mal dort Klinken putzen

LG
Willi


----------



## marco_m (4. Februar 2011)

Fritzz mit die Felgen schwarz, jetzt stimmts für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Februar 2011)

Schaut gleich viel besser aus 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Herr Frodo (6. Februar 2011)

@marco m
sag mir bitte wie du die Felgen schwarz bekommen hast.
Das Fritzz schaut so schon professioneller aus....macht sich gut.!


----------



## marco_m (6. Februar 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> @marco m
> sag mir bitte wie du die Felgen schwarz bekommen hast.
> Das Fritzz schaut so schon professioneller aus....macht sich gut.!



Hast ne PN !


----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. Februar 2011)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Merci, werde ich mal dort Klinken putzen
> 
> LG
> Willi



Also die Hülse mit 12cm länge reicht voll kommen zu!

Falls jemand interesse an nen 20" Rahmen in schwarz mit Fox DHX 5, E13 DRS, Race Face kurbel, Xt-Umwerfer, Steuersatz, ersatzschaltauge, Sattelrohr und 'Sattel hat! Bei mir melden... hab ich ab zu geben!


----------



## regloh (15. Februar 2011)

Morgen, so nach nun fast drei Wochen Krankheit kann ich langsam wieder ans Biken denken und da kam mir doch glatt der Gedanke welche Milch und vor allem wie viel ml pro LR vom Werk aus eingefüllt ist? LG Holger


----------



## marco_m (17. Februar 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> Morgen, so nach nun fast drei Wochen Krankheit kann ich langsam wieder ans Biken denken und da kam mir doch glatt der Gedanke welche Milch und vor allem wie viel ml pro LR vom Werk aus eingefüllt ist? LG Holger


 
Hi,
das SL ist doch nicht tubeless ausgerüstet, ich hab da Schläuche gefunden  

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regloh (18. Februar 2011)

.....Klatsch.... Merci ist ja auch so angegeben. Aber die Felge könnte es?


----------



## Jole1982 (18. Februar 2011)

Juhuuuu heute mein Fritzz Pro bstellt, freu mich riesig drauf...........


----------



## wildermarkus (18. Februar 2011)

@ marco m

Hast Du die Leitung am Umlenkhebel fest gemacht?
Wenn ja,denke das das keine gute Idee ist.

Sonst echt Top

Gruß


----------



## marco_m (18. Februar 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> .....Klatsch.... Merci ist ja auch so angegeben. Aber die Felge könnte es?



Ja, die Easten Haven sind tubeless tauglich



Jole1982 schrieb:


> Juhuuuu heute mein Fritzz Pro bstellt, freu mich riesig drauf...........



Gratuliere, wirst sicher Spass damit haben 



wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ marco m
> 
> Hast Du die Leitung am Umlenkhebel fest gemacht?
> Wenn ja,denke das das keine gute Idee ist.
> ...



Hi, nein hab ich (natürlich) nicht festgemacht, ein Kabelbinder dient als Schleife/Führung, der andere hält den ersten am Umlenkhebel.
Nicht supersexy, aber funktional. Vielleicht find ich noch was besseres.

Gibt's nicht bei Liteville 3-fach Zugführungen für's Unterrohr?
Bräuchte ich auch noch..

Gruss Marco


----------



## MonsterJoe (19. Februar 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem 2009er und den 2011er Rahmen? (außer die LAckierung?) 

mfg


----------



## Marcel Neubert (19. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen ist der gleiche seit 2009...und eine starke verbesserung in Sachen Haltbarkeit gegenüber dem vorgänger! Das Hauptlager wurde nach aussen gelegt was auch mehr steifigkeit gebracht hat...


----------



## MonsterJoe (19. Februar 2011)

super danke


----------



## WilliButz (19. Februar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht bei Liteville 3-fach Zugführungen für's Unterrohr?
> Bräuchte ich auch noch..



Hi, 

war in der Zwischenzeit mal bei Alphabikes in Muenchen, da das Fatmodul Ant eine 3-fach Befestigung hat. Habe 4 3-fach Halter fuer 4 Euro bekommen  Sind den Cube sehr aehnlich, aber die Cube sind an der Unterseite etws ausgefraest, damit sie plan auf dem Rahmen aufliegen (und nicht am Kragen der Gewindehuelse). Sieht aber schon recht vielversprechend aus. Wollte nach dem Urlaub Mitte Maerz nochmal woanders schauen, angeblich haben Scott und Cannondale wohl was aehliches.

Fotos erst dann...


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Februar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> - Hülse wurde extra aus Alu gedreht weil sie genügend (120mm) lang sein muss, Vorschrift Cube



Hiho!
Ich habe Interesse an einer ähnlichen Lösung für mein Fritzz. Ist die Hülse geschlitzt oder eben entsprechend genau gedreht worden?
Wie verhindert ihr ohne Bund an der Hülse dass die Hülse im Sitzrohr weiter nach unten wandert?
Grüße!

nico


----------



## marco_m (20. Februar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ist die Hülse geschlitzt oder eben entsprechend genau gedreht worden?



Beides, genau + geschlitzt !



mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wie verhindert ihr ohne Bund an der Hülse dass die Hülse im Sitzrohr weiter nach unten wandert?



Die Hülse benötigt einen Bund, der kann aber sehr klein sein und somit in der Sattelklemme praktisch verschwinden.

Auf dem Bild erkennbar..





Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. Februar 2011)

Ah okay...
Das mit dem Bund habe ich so nicht genau erkannt. Wo wurde die Hülse geschlitzt? Vorne oder Hinten? Ist dir bekannt das es schon mal mit einer ungeschlitzten Hülse probiert wurde, die eben auf 1/100mm genau gedreht wurde? Eine entsprechende Schlitzung mit anschließender Bohrung wie das dann eben auch im Sattelrohr vorhanden ist würde natürlich auch gefertigt werden.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## marco_m (21. Februar 2011)

Also wenn Du "Knackgeräusche" etc. verhindern willst, sollte die Hülse schon sehr genau gedreht werden. Ob auf den 1/100 genau nötig ist, weiss ich nicht. Die Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr haben ja auch noch Toleranzen.

Wenn du dies sehr genau ausmisst und die Hülse genau so herstellst, wird das ev. auch ohne Schlitz funktionieren. Wobei das mMn nicht sinnvoll ist da das Material ja nirgends weichen kann und Toleranzen weniger aufgehoben werden. Du wirst die Hülse einfach grob gesagt quetschen und dadurch halten.

Gruss Marco


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Februar 2011)

Gewissermaßen hast du schon recht. Ich habe daran gedacht die Hülse mit 5/100 Untermaß zu drehen und anschließend auf die Sattelstütze aufzuziehen. Wenn man eine Sattelstütze mal nachmisst kann man oft schon mit dem Messschieber erkennen, dass die Stützen alles andere als einen konstanten Durchmesser haben. Daher auch das Untermaß.
Eine geschlitzte Hülse finde ich immer nicht so schnucke, da die Pressung im Sattelrohr bei Belastung durch den Hintern durch den Schlitz alles andere als "homgen" ist.
Ich denke ich probiere es mit einer ungeschlitzten. Im Notfall kann man den immer noch mit nem feinen fräser nachträglich anbringen.


----------



## marco_m (22. Februar 2011)

Ja probier doch das aus, kannst ja nichts verlieren/demolieren 
Resultat/Erkenntnisse täten mich dann auch interessieren.

5/100 Untermass wird aber schon recht heftig zum montieren. Willst du die Hülse einpressen, oder erwärmen und dann pressen?

Gruss Marco


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> 5/100 Untermass wird aber schon recht heftig zum montieren. Willst du die Hülse einpressen, oder erwärmen und dann pressen?


Erst mal muss ich dann die tatsächlich vorliegende Stütze messen. Die die ich bis jetzt in den Fingern hatte haben im Durchmesser auch 5/100 über die gesamte Schaftlänge geschwankt. Von daher sind 5/100 Untermaß im Durchmesser garnicht so wild finde ich. Wenn die Hülse dann nicht von Hand passabel drüber geht werde ich sie bei uns im Wärmebehandlungsofen auf 80-90°C erwärmen und dann noch mal versuchen drüber zu schieben.
Soweit der Plan. Da die Stütze aber immer noch im Rückstand ist kanns noch ein bisschen dauern bis ich dann wirkliche Infos liefern kann.


----------



## kampfgnom (22. Februar 2011)

Nichts für Ungut, aber 5/100mm sind als Übermaß eine Dimension, die Du nicht einmal mit dem Schraubstock aufgezogen bekämst. 'Von Hand montierbar' kann man Passungen mit einem Spiel von wenigstens 2/100mm sprechen, sofern die Teile nicht glatt und präzise wie Passstifte sind.
Und solltest Du eine Aluhülse um 60°C erwärmen, um sie auf eine Alustütze zu bekommen, so erzeugst Du einen feinen Querpressverband. Der ist übrigens 'nicht lösbar', sprich nur noch unter Beschädigung/Zerstörung der Bauteile


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2011)

Ich kann dir vorschlagen selbst mal eine Sattelstütze nachzumessen und dann erkennt man schnell, dass man im Fahrradbereich mit dem Lehrbuchwissen aus dem Maschinenbau nicht sehr weit kommt. Das eiert alles dermaßen, dass da vermutlich mehr try and error nötig ist als genaue Auslegung. Daher habe ich auch geschrieben das es soweit mein "Plan" ist. Wenns nicht geht gehts nicht und dann muss ich das eben anpassen.


----------



## kampfgnom (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch schon Gabelschäfte verlängert, Reduzierhülsen gedreht, Reduzierstücke für Steuersätze usw. Ein paar Erfahrungen darfst Du mir soweit also zutrauen.
Und genau wegen der am Rad vorkommenden Toleranzen ist es ein.... mutiges Unterfangen, eine ungeschlitzte Hülse nutzen zu wollen. Das Sattelrohr ist geschlitzt, die Klemmschelle arbeitet mit Schlitz, warum also Klemmkraft durch eine drucksteife Hülse klauen, wo es absolut nicht nötig ist?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Gabelschäfte verlängert, Reduzierhülsen gedreht, Reduzierstücke für Steuersätze usw. Ein paar Erfahrungen darfst Du mir soweit also zutrauen.
> Und genau wegen der am Rad vorkommenden Toleranzen ist es ein.... mutiges Unterfangen, eine ungeschlitzte Hülse nutzen zu wollen. Das Sattelrohr ist geschlitzt, die Klemmschelle arbeitet mit Schlitz, warum also Klemmkraft durch eine drucksteife Hülse klauen, wo es absolut nicht nötig ist?


Ich kniee nieder...  

Die Hülse ist ja ähnlich eines Sattelrohres im oberen Bereich geschlitzt. Nur eben nicht durchgehen wie das bei den käuflich zu erwerbenden Reduzierhülsen der Fall ist. Hier habe ich einfach Bedenken, dass die Pressung resultierend aus der Hebelwirkung durch das Gewicht des Fahrers bei einem durchgehenden Schlitz sich negativ auf das Sattelrohr auswirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regloh (23. Februar 2011)

Wird sie nicht machen. Habe mir ja wie ganz weit oben geschrieben, eine anfertigen lassen. Ich habe  den Schlitz nach aussen zeigen lassen somit dürfte dieser die Kräfte  abfangen können ohne Verformung etc. Bin aber kein so begnadeter Physiker der Dir das nachrechnen kann. Auch habe ich noch das Problem einer eh sehr schmalen Stütze, die sich in sich schon verwindet. Aber mal ehrlich, merken wird man es nicht. Ich zumindest nicht .


----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2011)

Fahre seit Oktober aufjedenfall eine ungeschlitzte Kunststoffhülse von gocycle => vollkommen problemlos. Werde mich übernächste Woche mal an das kürzen des Sitztrohres um 15-20mm geben...

Im Bikebereich ist entwicklungstechnisch *sehr* viel trial and error bzw. erfahrungsbasiert... Maschbauwissen/ das Wissen aus dem Tabellenbuch bringt einen hier wirklich nur bedingt weiter. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## marco_m (6. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Fahre seit Oktober aufjedenfall eine ungeschlitzte Kunststoffhülse von gocycle => vollkommen problemlos. Werde mich übernächste Woche mal an das kürzen des Sitztrohres um 15-20mm geben...
> 
> Im Bikebereich ist entwicklungstechnisch *sehr* viel trial and error bzw. erfahrungsbasiert... Maschbauwissen/ das Wissen aus dem Tabellenbuch bringt einen hier wirklich nur bedingt weiter.
> 
> ...



Hi Jan, 
Kunststoff lässt so einiges über sich ergehen, Alu würde sicher schon mehr Wiederstand leisten.
Aber bin deiner Meinung, einfach ausprobieren.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Ervin (13. März 2011)

Hallo!
Hat schon jemand die Easton Laufräder auf tubulles umgerüstet?
Welche Ventile soll man da verwenden. Bis auf eine Zeichnung finde keine Angaben in der Anleitung.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2011)

Sodele... hier ist nun mein Hobel...





Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Habt ihr auch so eine miese Lackqualität? Nen kleiner Steinschlag lässt direkt den Lack abplatzen. Das ist wirklich arm finde ich und man kann doch nicht 100% des Rahmens mit altem Fahrradschlauch umwickeln...


----------



## jan84 (14. März 2011)

Ja, die Lackqualität ist bei meinem 09er (white & cocoa) auch unter aller Sau. Also wirklich richtig schlecht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ja, die Lackqualität ist bei meinem 09er (white & cocoa) auch unter aller Sau. Also wirklich richtig schlecht...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Mmhhh,... traurig...


----------



## xalex (14. März 2011)

meins macht einen sehr robusten eindruck vom lack her, ist aber das schwarz/weiß/graue


----------



## marco_m (14. März 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Sodele... hier ist nun mein Hobel...
> 
> 
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Habt ihr auch so eine miese Lackqualität? Nen kleiner Steinschlag lässt direkt den Lack abplatzen. Das ist wirklich arm finde ich und man kann doch nicht 100% des Rahmens mit altem Fahrradschlauch umwickeln...



Gratuliere, schaut halt immer wieder top aus das Bike 
Sag mal, wo ist denn die schwarze Kurbel/Schaltwerk geblieben 

Das mit dem Lack ist mir bis jetzt noch gar nicht aufgefallen, muss wohl gleich nochmal in Keller


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2011)

Ja, die schwarze Kurbel habe ich in der Tat vertickert. Ich fahre einen 20" Rahmen und habe extrem lange Beine. Daher fahre ich lieber eine Kurbel mit 180mm Armlänge (das habe ich auch schon an meinem 2008er Modell so gemacht). Also habe ich eine solche nachgerüstet... 

Ach, weiterhin ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau mal wieder kräftig verzogen ist. 2,2mm Seitenversatz zwischen der oberen und unteren Dämpferanlenkung... Daher habe ich hier auch gleich mal mit angepassten Distanzhülsen ausgebessert.
Die Dämpferproblematik habe ich erst mal behelfsmäßig mit eingelegter Teflonfolie "eingedämmt". In den nächsten Tagen folgt dann ein entsprechend angepasste (CNC gedreht) äußere Dämpferkammer ohne Volumen.





Gruß!

nico


----------



## xalex (15. März 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ach, weiterhin ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau mal wieder kräftig verzogen ist. 2,2mm Seitenversatz zwischen der oberen und unteren Dämpferanlenkung... Daher habe ich hier auch gleich mal mit angepassten Distanzhülsen ausgebessert.
> Die Dämpferproblematik habe ich erst mal behelfsmäßig mit eingelegter Teflonfolie "eingedämmt". In den nächsten Tagen folgt dann ein entsprechend angepasste (CNC gedreht) äußere Dämpferkammer ohne Volumen.
> 
> 
> ...



edel! bei mir hat aber jetzt letztendlich erst der umstieg auf eine kleine kammer die lösung gebracht. wrum auch immer...


----------



## mtb_nico (15. März 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> edel! bei mir hat aber jetzt letztendlich erst der umstieg auf eine kleine kammer die lösung gebracht. wrum auch immer...


Ja mal schauen ob es die "Lösung" ist. Um das Volumen wirklich minimal zu halten habe ich auch einen dritten O-Ring eingeplant (siehe Halbschnitt). Das größte Problem ist eigentlich an die O-Ringe zu kommen, da die nen total überzwerges Zollmaß haben und in Deutschland als Privatperson wohl nicht zu bekommen sind...


----------



## kampfgnom (15. März 2011)

Hast Du schonmal bei Lelebeck geschaut? Die haben ein ziemlich großes Sortiment und liefern auch Kleinmengen.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. März 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal bei Lelebeck geschaut? Die haben ein ziemlich großes Sortiment und liefern auch Kleinmengen.


Hey! Super! Vielen Dank. Die haben zumindest mal die Schnurdicke von 1,78mm. Im Durchmesser kann man beim O-Ring ein bisschen Spielraum nutzen. Ich denke dort werde ich mal ordern und dann testen.
Danke nochmals!
Gruß!

nico


----------



## frankowitsch (16. März 2011)

Nun bin ich seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Fritzz Pro, sobald ich wieder aufm Damm bin wird natürlich die erste Ausfahrt angesetzt


----------



## marco_m (16. März 2011)

Hatte ursprünglich, als ich mein Fritzz geordert habe (ca. Oktober 2010) ein Muddy Board mitbestellt.
Mit dem Bike ist das Ding nicht mitgekommen und als ich heute beim Händler war, hiess es die kommen erst im Sommer wieder ...

Kann das sein? Habt ihr mit dem Stückchen Carbon auch die Erfahrung gemacht??

Werde wohl den Rest vom Abend das Kopfschütteln nicht mehr los ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (16. März 2011)

Hi,
ich hatte das Muddy Board auch mitbestellt, war aber beim Bike dann doch nicht dabei.
Hatte es dann im Januar noch separat beim Händler bestellt und ne Woche später bekommen...
Du kannst es aber auch noch auf dem 'freien Markt' bekommen.
z.B.  
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p17605

PS:
Bei den '08er Fritzz und Stereo werden gar keine mehr hergestellt.
gruss
Thommy


----------



## dusi__ (17. März 2011)

wobei man hier wieder sagen kann : die schlauch um den dämpfer lösung ist effektiver und vorallem 10x günstiger . kann ich nur zu raten.


----------



## marco_m (17. März 2011)

@ Frodo,
danke für den Tipp ! Wenn ich aber das Teil selber bestelle muss ich wieder mit dem Händler diskutieren da ich das Muddy Board noch rausgeschlagen habe.
Mal schauen ..

@ dusi,
gebe dir vollkommen recht, aber ich bin soooo heikel mit optischen Dingen  dass ich das nur als Übergangslösung kann


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wobei man hier wieder sagen kann : die schlauch um den dämpfer lösung ist effektiver und vorallem 10x günstiger . kann ich nur zu raten.


Habe ich auch so gemacht! 
Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich mal ein Bild dazu rein...


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. März 2011)

Hi, 
ich will die Frage nach der Lackqualität nochmal aufgreifen.

Ich hab heute mal den Schmutz der letzten Tage weggewaschen und festgestellt, dass ich nicht nur Lackplatzer sondern auch einen Haufen Kratzer gefunden habe.!
Es scheint, als wäre der Lack wirklich sehr empfindlich...


----------



## chvomh (23. März 2011)

he,
wiegt hier einer so um die 80-85 kg und kann mir sagen was er beim rp23bv fuer einstellungen faehrt, bin entweder zu doof dafuer oder weis auch nicht.
hab knapp 12,5 bar und 20% sag

was ich vergas war nach der einstellung des propedal hebels miener is auf 1 

danke schonmal


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. März 2011)

Ich hab ca. 65kg und fahr in mit 9bar und auch 20% SAG......


----------



## mtb_nico (23. März 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> he,
> wiegt hier einer so um die 80-85 kg und kann mir sagen was er beim rp23bv fuer einstellungen faehrt, bin entweder zu doof dafuer oder weis auch nicht.
> hab knapp 12,5 bar und 20% sag
> danke schonmal


Das ist auch meine Gewichtsklasse... hast du die äußere Luftkammer bereits "modifiziert"?
Ich fahre so um die 10,5bar mit 25-30% Sag...


----------



## chvomh (24. März 2011)

ich hab den daempfer noch nicht " modifiziert"
wollte nur in erfahrung bringen was ihr so fuer einstellungen fahrt, da ich ziemlich unerfahren bin was einstellungen von sowas angeht,
hab immer im halben bar bereich den luftdruck erhoeht, und habe nun 12,5 und schlage eben trotzdem noch durch, wenn du mir jetzt sagst du hast 10,5 ca dann werde ich den daempfer wohl doch auseinander bauen muessen, muss nur vorher noch haribo essen  wie viele von den "plaettchen" hast du denn ca bei dir drin das ich a weng an anhaltspunkt habe. danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chvomh (24. März 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will die Frage nach der Lackqualität nochmal aufgreifen.
> 
> Ich hab heute mal den Schmutz der letzten Tage weggewaschen und festgestellt, dass ich nicht nur Lackplatzer sondern auch einen Haufen Kratzer gefunden habe.!
> Es scheint, als wäre der Lack wirklich sehr empfindlich...



bei mir sind lackabplatzer durchs einpressen des steuersatzes entstanden, und alleine nur durchs putzen mit dem lappen sind feine kratzer drin, soweit ich aber weis sind zwei schichten klarlack drauf.


----------



## jan84 (24. März 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> ich hab den daempfer noch nicht " modifiziert"
> wollte nur in erfahrung bringen was ihr so fuer einstellungen fahrt, da ich ziemlich unerfahren bin was einstellungen von sowas angeht,
> hab immer im halben bar bereich den luftdruck erhoeht, und habe nun 12,5 und schlage eben trotzdem noch durch, wenn du mir jetzt sagst du hast 10,5 ca dann werde ich den daempfer wohl doch auseinander bauen muessen, muss nur vorher noch haribo essen  wie viele von den "plaettchen" hast du denn ca bei dir drin das ich a weng an anhaltspunkt habe. danke schonmal



Wenn der Dämpfer bei 20-30% SAG und nicht allzuwilden Sachen durchschlägt ist da was Faul. Nach dem was man liest verbaut Cube teilweise einfach Dämpfer die nicht zu dem Hinterbau passen. Sprich, wenn bei 20-30% SAG und nem "Drop" von 30cm oder dem schnellen Auffahren auf nen höheren Bordstein was durchschlägt würde ich erstmal zum Händler gehen und dem klarmachen, dass das bei sonem Bike nicht sein DARF. 
Meiner Auffassung nach ist das ein Mangel der abgestellt gehört und nichts wo man selbst am Dämpfer rumbasteln muss. Denkt drüber nach was der Bock gekostet hat...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## chvomh (25. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämpfer bei 20-30% SAG und nicht allzuwilden Sachen durchschlägt ist da was Faul. Nach dem was man liest verbaut Cube teilweise einfach Dämpfer die nicht zu dem Hinterbau passen. Sprich, wenn bei 20-30% SAG und nem "Drop" von 30cm oder dem schnellen Auffahren auf nen höheren Bordstein was durchschlägt würde ich erstmal zum Händler gehen und dem klarmachen, dass das bei sonem Bike nicht sein DARF.
> Meiner Auffassung nach ist das ein Mangel der abgestellt gehört und nichts wo man selbst am Dämpfer rumbasteln muss. Denkt drüber nach was der Bock gekostet hat...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



he jan, 
naja, die allzuwilden sachen fahr ich noch nicht, aber wenn ich nen bunnyhop mach und der daempfer merkbar durchschlaegt vom bordstein runter dann meine ich auch das da was faul ist, ich ueberleg mir schon ob ich mir nen monarch zuleg.
danke trotdem erstmal, benutz im moment den propedal hebel und da schlaegt er nicht mehr so oft durch. aber is glaub ich auch nix auf dauer. 
berichtigt mich wenn ich was falsch mache


----------



## xalex (25. März 2011)

yupp, da machst du was falsch

entweder selber basteln oder tatsächlich zum händler gehen


----------



## jan84 (26. März 2011)

Ich fände es - wenn sich die Räder mit dem großen Volumen wirklich so verhalten - vollkommen absurd wenn man damit NICHT zum händler geht.

Ihr kauft Euch einen Neuwagen, der setzt auf normalen Autobahnen von Werk aus auf. Beschwert ihr euch oder kauft ihr euch auf eigene Kasse nen neues Fahrwerk?



grüße,
Jan


----------



## maurice79 (27. März 2011)

Hat von Euch einer eine Ahnung ob man eine Hammerschmidt an das 2011 Fritzz pro montiert bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (27. März 2011)

maurice79 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch einer eine Ahnung ob man eine Hammerschmidt an das 2011 Fritzz pro montiert bekommt?


 
ich denke nicht, da man, wenn ich richtig informiert bin eine ISCG-aufnahme benötigt.


----------



## itchyp (27. März 2011)

wie siehts mit solchen adaptern aus, die man zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen klemmt?

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/b85a6e78c04524f6e222e02065edabd5/MRP%20ISCG-Adapter%20f%FCr.html

Gehts damit?


----------



## chvomh (27. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich fände es - wenn sich die Räder mit dem großen Volumen wirklich so verhalten - vollkommen absurd wenn man damit NICHT zum händler geht.
> 
> Ihr kauft Euch einen Neuwagen, der setzt auf normalen Autobahnen von Werk aus auf. Beschwert ihr euch oder kauft ihr euch auf eigene Kasse nen neues Fahrwerk?
> 
> ...



kann nicht zum haendler, hab das bike guenstig durch nen bekannten erstanden, der hat aber gsacht das er mal beim fahrwerkszustänigen von cube nachhackt, weil er auch meint das das nicht so sein kann, bzw sollte.
werde dann posten was er dazu meint, kann aber bisserle dauern. danke trotzdem fuer eure hilfe.


----------



## chvomh (27. März 2011)

ich weis ich nerv sicher langsam,
aber ich hab alles durchgeschaut, und auch auf der fox homepage nachgeschaut aber wo finde ich die hi-und lowspeed druckstufeneinstelung!?
mag nix kaputt machen und kenn mich net so aus.
selbst mit meiner grundeinstellung von der gabel hab ich noch so meine probleme, kann mir da einer mal n mittelmaß sagen von dem ich ausgehen kann von der ich auf meine persoenliche einstellung kommen kann!?
hab so 60psi in der luftkammer und den rebound unten den roten auf 8 klicks von - ausgehend.
aber mit den auf der fox seite als zugstufe einstellung angegebenen hab ich schon meine probleme.
bin mir irgendwie auch nicht sicher, aber es ist schon ne 36Talas ´11 in dem fritzz 11 SL verbaut, weil selbst des schaut auf der homepage anders aus.
vielen dank schonmal


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2011)

Als Ausgangspunkt für Einstellungen mach ichs so:

- Luftdruck => ca. 20-30% SAG. 
- Druckstufendämpfungen erstmal ganz auf (minimale Dämpfung). 
- Zugstufendämpfung ganz aufdrehen. Jetzt das Fahrrad einfedern (man steht daneben) und ohne Belastung wieder ausfedern lassen. Dann so lange die Zugstufe weiter zudrehen (mehr Dämpfung) bis das jeweilige Rad bei diesem Ausfedern nichtmehr vom Boden abhebt. 

Während der Fahrt:
- Gabel / Dämpfer schlägt durch:
--> Mehr Druck oder
--> Mehr Highspeed Druckstufe
Am besten mal beides ausprobieren, in gewissem Rahmen schlichtweg Geschmackssache.

- Grip ist schlecht
--> Oft durch zuwenig Zugstufendämpfung (weiter zudrehen)
--> Seltener durch viel zu viel Zugstufendämpfung (sollte bei obigem Vorgehen für die erste Einstellung ausgeschlossen sein)

- Unkomfortabel (zuviele harte Schläge am Lenker / Heck)
--> weniger Druck
--> weniger Highspeeddruckstufe

- Wegsacken beim scharfen Anbremsen / hohen Stufen
--> Mehr Lowspeed Druckstufe
--> Mehr Druck


Bei den Fahrwerkseinstellungen immer dran denken, dass sich die Einstellungen gegenseitig beeinflussen. Kompensiert man zum Beispiel das Durchschlagen durch mehr Druck muss die Zugstufendämpfung auch erhöht werden. Kompensiert man es durch Highspeeddruckstufe muss man oft nichts an der Zugstufe machen, diese ggf. sogar wieder etwas weiter aufmachen. Änderungen beim Reifendruck wirken sich auch unmittelbar aufs Fahrwerk aus. Natürlich muss man nicht immer nachkorrigieren, sollte das aber im Hinterkopf haben. Andere Reifen (z.B. der Wechsel von 1ply auf 2ply) oder starke Druckänderungen verschieben die "optimale" Fahrwerkseinstellung teils spürbar. 


Insgesamt ein komplexes Thema, besonders wichtig:
*- Den Unterschied zwischen Federung und Dämpfung verstehen !!!*
- Verstehen was die einzelnen Einstellungen praktisch bewirken, im besten Fall auch was passiert wenn man an den Rädchen dreht. 
- Neugierig sein! Mit den Fahrwerkseinstellungen rumspielen und drüber nachdenken was sich, waru, wie auswirkt!



grüße,
Jan


----------



## regloh (29. März 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Habe ich auch so gemacht!
> Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich mal ein Bild dazu rein...



Jetzt könnte die Gelegenheit sein.. hab meins am Freitag zerlegt und bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen zum Carbon. Ist genau an der Verschraubung gerissen.

Also ich hab ein Bild....


----------



## MonsterJoe (7. April 2011)

hiho zusammen!

mich nervt langsam, dass ständig die Kette springt und sich verklemmt... Ich brauche eine Führung! Gibt es etwas zu empfehlen, was Preis/Leistung angeht? Gedacht habe ich an eine 2-Fach.

mfg Joe


----------



## jan84 (8. April 2011)

Entweder die von Bionicon, einen entsprechenden Nachbau davon oder irgendwas einfaches mit Tretlagerklemmung (z.B. Shaman Racing Enduro). Problem bei denen mit Tretlagerklemmung ist, dass du sehr häufig nachfeilen musst, weil die Kettenstreben beim Fritzz sehr nah am Tretlager vorbeigehen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. April 2011)

die von bionicon ist aber sogut wie niergens sofort zu haben.....


----------



## MonsterJoe (8. April 2011)

meint Ihr die hier:
http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...5_275_119/ad/froogle/language/de/currency/EUR
?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. April 2011)

der link geht zwar nicht aber es müssten die sein


----------



## MonsterJoe (12. April 2011)

alles klar, danke!!


----------



## mtb_nico (12. April 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe mal über meinen Händler bei Cube wegen der Dämpferproblematik (Durchrauschen des Federweges) nachfragen lassen. Folgendes wurde mir berichtet:



> Hallo xyz²,
> habe mit Cube telefoniert. Die haben kein Austauschdämpfer und das Problem was Du beschreibst, ist bei Cube nicht bekannt.
> Er meinte der Druck im Dämpfer müßte ca. 13bar haben und der max. Negativfederweg ist 30 mm, also mit etwas weniger sollte es funktionieren.



Hier schaltet man also auf stur... War irgendwie nicht anders zu erwarten. Ich habe bei 10 bar ungefähr 30% SAG. Wenn ich 13 bar fahre könnte ich auch ein Hardtail fahren. Also sind wohl weiterhin Bastellösungen gefragt...


----------



## jan84 (13. April 2011)

Da würde ich aber nochmal etwas penetranter nachhören. Wenn die Aussage "max SAG = 30%" ist muss das Ding da noch als Enduro funktionieren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mtb_nico (13. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber nochmal etwas penetranter nachhören. Wenn die Aussage "max SAG = 30%" ist muss das Ding da noch als Enduro funktionieren.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


30mm von 160mm sind auch nur knappe 19% SAG. Ich glaube Cube stellt mal wieder auf Durchzug und versucht das auszusitzen...


----------



## chvomh (13. April 2011)

wenn ich 13 bar bei ca 80 kg, 85kg mit rucksack und 2l wasser und werkzeug helm, fahre habe ich 15mm sag und schlag bei mini drops 30cm durch, auf der geraden und am bordstein is des fuer mich dann n hardtail.


----------



## jan84 (14. April 2011)

Ich fahr im 2009er Rahmen - mit dem Dämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer - um die 9 Bar bei fahrfertig 84-88kg. Vom Durchschlagen bin ich weit entfernt, auch bei >50cm ins Flat... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## marco_m (14. April 2011)

Mit modifizierter Dämpferkammer, ca. 10bar, ca. 85kg fahrfertig war dieser Sprung (ca. 90cm) ins Flache kein Problem..





Von dem her lohnt sich die Bastel(viertel)stunde auf jeden Fall !
Gebe aber Jan vollkommen recht, man müsste sich anständig beschweren und Ersatz vordern.
Ich bin bei meinem Händler auf taube Ohren gestossen und hab mich bald für's biken anstatt "bekriegen" entschieden ... 

Gruss Marco


----------



## mtb_nico (14. April 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Gebe aber Jan vollkommen recht, man müsste sich anständig beschweren und Ersatz vordern.
> Ich bin bei meinem Händler auf taube Ohren gestossen und hab mich bald für's biken anstatt "bekriegen" entschieden ...


Genau so sehe ich das auch, nur das mein Händler eben auch noch bei Cube nachgefragt hat. Naja... Der Hersteller sitzt da leider am längeren Hebel und jeder unzufriedene Kunde wird sich beim nächsten Bike fragen ob er nicht doch eine andere Marke wählt. So regelt das der Markt das von ganz alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. April 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das der Markt da allzuviel regelt. Denke nicht, dass Cube dadurch in dem Bereich (Enduro) weniger verkauft. Die meisten Leute merkens doch eh nicht bzw. lassen sich mit der -meiner Meinung nach absolut unverschämten- Antwort abspeisen. Bzw. lassen sich einreden, dass das "richtig" sei. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Username123 (17. April 2011)

Hi,

habe eine Frage zum 2011er Fritzz. Kann mir jemand die Tretlagerhöhe mal durchsagen. Das Pro liegt ja bei 2799,- (habt ihr da noch was handeln können?)
Gibt es Lagerprobleme beim Fritzz? Ist die Lackqualität beim pro besser als beim SL?
Ist der Rahmen Hammerschmidt kompatibel also ISCG05 Aufnahme?

gruß


----------



## chvomh (17. April 2011)

also bei meinem 20" SL rahmen hab ich so ca 342 mm tretlagerhöhe, gemessen, und iscg05 is nicht vorhanden
finde die lackquali beim sl nicht so toll, wenn du dir n sl kaufst schau auf jeden fall mal am steuersatz nach wegen einpressvorgang, und am tretlager nach lackabplatzungen, meine erfahrung.
vom lackunterschied zwischen pro und sl kann ich dir nix sang.
handeln kommt denke ich auch immer auf deinen haendler an


----------



## xalex (18. April 2011)

ich find die lackquli bei meinem pro sehr gut, bis jetzt ist noch gar nichts. und ich bin niemand, der auf optik-pflege wert legt.
tretlagerhöhe ist bei mir auch knapp über 340


----------



## regloh (18. April 2011)

Hi also zum Lack sag ich mal 6 setzen. Nach gerade mal einer etwas anspruchsvolleren Enduro Tour mit ein paar groben Steinen hab ich eine vollapslitterung und eine Menge an kleinen. Bild kommt noch nachgeliefert. Am besten ihr packt das komplette Unterrohr in einen altn Mantel . Damit muss man anscheinend leben.


----------



## chvomh (18. April 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> ich find die lackquli bei meinem pro sehr gut, bis jetzt ist noch gar nichts. und ich bin niemand, der auf optik-pflege wert legt.
> tretlagerhöhe ist bei mir auch knapp über 340



leg auch kein wert auf optik, sonst duerft ich nicht mit meinem bike fahren 
aber, wenn ich von der auslieferung her schon abplatzer vom steuersatz einpressen oder dem tretlager montieren habe regt mich das schon weng auf, genauso wenn ich mein bike mit nem lappen putze und dadurch im klarlack kratzer entstehen.
aber hauptsache es faehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (18. April 2011)

ich hab zwar das 2009er aber über den Lack kann ich mich noch nicht beschweren. Ich hatte schon einige Steinschläge und der Rahmen hat trotzdem keine nennenswerten Gebrauchsspuren. 

Nebenbei: Ist das Teil (White Cocoa) eigentlich gepulvert oder lackiert? Das schwarze war eloxiert oder? Das Eloxal wird sicher mehr aushalten denk ich


----------



## jan84 (19. April 2011)

Das white & cocoa ist lackiert. Bei mir löst sich der Lack überall auf, Schriftzug bröckelt etc... Das ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist isses mir relativ egal, aber eigentlich hätte ich da aus Prinzip auch reklamieren müssen da die Qualität wirklich richtig schlecht ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## itchyp (19. April 2011)

und warum steht dann powder coated hinten auf meiner Schwinge? (Bei dir nicht?)

Sorry hab ich grad erst entdeckt...ist scheinbar doch ne Pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## sepalot (19. April 2011)

Anodisiert ist gut, da gibts auch bei deftigen Steinschlag keine "Abplatzer" . Nur wenn es einen mal legt oder man am Stein entlangschramt, dann gibt es im schwarzen Rahmen, kleine, helle Alu-Stellen . 

Also von zwei Meter Entfernung, schauts noch aus wie neu .

Meins ist ja ein 2009er. Gabs danach noch eins, was anodisiert war?


----------



## Sechskantharry (23. April 2011)

Hallo,
Weiß jemand wo im Raum Bonn/Köln ein Fritz SL 2011 sofort lieferbar ist?
Gruß Ingo


----------



## ThomasAC (24. April 2011)

Google bitte mal nach mhw-bike, da steht der Lieferstatus auf lieferbar.


----------



## Sechskantharry (25. April 2011)

Hallo Thomas,
Danke für den Tip, aber ich würde es mir am liebsten in Natura ansehen und wegen der Rahmengröße mal pobieren wollen.
Ich hänge so zwischen einer 18" und 20" Rahmengröße.
Deshalb würde ich gerne einen Händler in der Köln/Bonner Gegend aufsuchen.
Bei uns gibt es ja HS Bike in Bonn als CUBE Händler, der hat aber kein Fritz SL da stehen.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Username123 (25. April 2011)

Hi,

ich würds auch gerne mal in natura sehen (Raum München) aber selbst bei rabe-bikes kann man es nicht mal anschauen da die es nicht im Laden ausstellen bzw. sich keines mehr auf lager holen. Lohnt sich nicht, da zu geringe Nachfrage war die Antwort.

Und wo kann man sich jetzt das Bike mal in echt anschauen...immerhin kostet das ding 2800,- (die pro version) und ungesehen ein bike kaufen für so viel geld geht mal gar nicht

gruß


----------



## ThomasAC (25. April 2011)

@Sechskantharry:

Mein Fehler, ich habe die Shops verwechselt. H&S Bike Discount ist der Laden aus Deiner Nähe.
Die haben ein Ladengeschäft in Bonn.

Aus der Nähe von München würde ich vielleicht mal multicycle in Waldershof vorbei schaugen. Die Cube-Hallen stehen direkt dahinter.


----------



## Themeankitty (25. April 2011)

Jupp,
multicycle(mein Bikeshop des vertrauens) steht direkt neben Cube, aber multicycle gehört nicht zu Cube, sondern is ne Kette.
Aber von München nach Waldershof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (26. April 2011)

für Münchner ist denk ich Schliersee Radhaus näher als Waldershof . Oder Multicycle in Wildpoldsried - aber "um die Ecke" ist beides nicht .


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Mai 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Die Dämpferproblematik habe ich erst mal behelfsmäßig mit eingelegter Teflonfolie "eingedämmt". In den nächsten Tagen folgt dann ein entsprechend angepasste (CNC gedreht) äußere Dämpferkammer ohne Volumen.


Fertig:




Luftkammer schwarz eloxiert.




Im montierten Zustand. Die Achse ist asymetrisch um mit angepassten Buchsen den Schweißverzug im Hinterbau auszugleichen.

P.S.: Weiß jemand von euch ob die Problematik mit dem Dämpfer auch beim Stereo 2011 vorhanden ist, oder ist dort die Kinematik angepasst worden?


----------



## xalex (31. Mai 2011)

edel!


----------



## Herr Frodo (31. Mai 2011)

Ja,
schaut richtig professionell aus.!   

Ich hab mein Rad am Montag zum Händler.
Mein hinundwieder mal durchschlagender Dämpfer ölt.
Die Dichtung zwischen Freilauf und Nabe ist wellig. 
Das dort eintretende Wasser und der Staub haben das Freilauflager ruiniert.
Und unter der Sattelklemme blättert der Lack, worauf er meinte, ich hätte die Klemme zu öft auf und zu gemacht......meinen Komentar darauf erspare ich euch....

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht länger als zwei Wochen warten muss.....


----------



## chvomh (1. Juni 2011)

was wuerde dein haendler zu meinem spliternden lack am tretlager und am steuerrohr sagen!?
"du hast das tretlager zu oft ein und aus gebaut und den steuersatz zu oft entfernt und neu eingepresst"


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juni 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Die Dichtung zwischen Freilauf und Nabe ist wellig.


Bei mir das Gleiche...



Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Und unter der Sattelklemme blättert der Lack, worauf er meinte, ich  hätte die Klemme zu öft auf und zu gemacht......meinen Komentar darauf  erspare ich euch....


Bei mir blättert der Lack auch an allen Ecken und enden ab. Das Rad sieht nach 8 Wochen schon schlimmer aus als mein 2008er Fritzz nach 2,5 Jahren. Da auch alle Lackschichten auf einmal abplatzen liegt hier doch ganz klar nen Problem mit der Haftung auf dem Aluminium vor. Aber frag deswegen mal bei Cube nach...


----------



## Herr Frodo (2. Juni 2011)

Mann das mit dem Tretlager ist echt gut.!
Ist definitiv so, dass der Lack nicht sauber auf dem Alu haftet....sieht man ja auch schon an den Platzern von Steinschlägen, bzw. nach dem Kettenschutz....

Er will sich erst mal mit Cube in Verbindung setzen. Wird aber den Rahmen einschicken müssen und das dauert mir im Moment zu lange.!

Ich hatte vorher auch ein '08er FRITZZ allerdings in schwarz-eloxiert...das ist schon einiges robuster...
Muß aber sagen, dass ich dem SL besser zurecht komme.!


----------



## buschhase (4. Juni 2011)

Kennt jmd. von euch zufällig einen Bikeshop in der Umgebung von Duisburg, der zur Zeit ein Fritzz (egal ob Pro oder SL) in 18'' im Laden stehen hat? Habe meine ganzen ''gängigen'' Händler schon durchtelefoniert.

Möchte das Rad gerne mal ausgiebig Probe fahren.
Nach Lieferzeiten eurer Räder frag ich erst garnicht nach, da hat mir mein Händler schon genug zu erzählt, wielang die auf ihre Fritzze warten.

Gruß, Nico


----------



## chvomh (8. Juni 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen woher ich die tubeless ventile fuer die easton haven laufraeder bekomme!?
oder mir sagen welche ich alternativ benutzen kann!?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (8. Juni 2011)

Hat die easton besondere.?
Alternativ diese hier.....
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14919_Tubelessventil-UST-franzoesisch-.html


----------



## Herr Frodo (11. Juni 2011)

Am Dienstag kann ich mein Bike holen.
Da will mir der Mechaniker noch was zur Freilaufdichtung sagen......
Für den Lackplatzer unter der Sattelklemme hat mir Cube 200.- als Entschädigung angeboten.....weiß ja auch nich.
Was meint ihr soll ich mich damit abspeisen lassen.?
Für alles Andere ist der Rahmen halt ma ein paar Wochen weg.!


----------



## xalex (11. Juni 2011)

ich finds fair


----------



## chvomh (11. Juni 2011)

besser als nix


----------



## regloh (12. Juni 2011)

Wer fährt von euch zum Cube Day in Mayrhofen? Wäre doch eine Gelegenheit zum Diskutieren


----------



## marco_m (12. Juni 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Am Dienstag kann ich mein Bike holen.
> Da will mir der Mechaniker noch was zur Freilaufdichtung sagen......
> Für den Lackplatzer unter der Sattelklemme hat mir Cube 200.- als Entschädigung angeboten.....weiß ja auch nich.
> Was meint ihr soll ich mich damit abspeisen lassen.?
> Für alles Andere ist der Rahmen halt ma ein paar Wochen weg.!



Hast Du ein Foto von Lackplatzer, wie gross muss ich mir den vorstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MexaniZm (13. Juni 2011)

Hello guys, i am to sorry for my bad English.
I have a one question, What is standard in use cube fritzz sl: ISCG or ISCG05?
thx


----------



## kampfgnom (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!
I'm sorry, but the Fritzz doesn't have any ISCG. If you want to use a chain guide, you have to choose one to mount together with the bottom bracket.


----------



## MexaniZm (13. Juni 2011)

Bring to example please...


----------



## kampfgnom (13. Juni 2011)

Ur... I collect some of the above mentioned chain guides for you:
A simple but clever thing seems to be the Bionicon chain guide. It work with double or triple crank sets: http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide
As an alternative you could use an adaptor like this one: http://www.hibike.de/produkt/b85a6e78c04524f6e222e02065edabd5/MRP%20ISCG-Adapter%20f%FCr.html or a simple guide as the Shaman: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aman-Racing-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung::10306.html


----------



## Vincy (14. Juni 2011)

Von Fox gibt es auch spezielle Einsätze für deren Dämpfer, um das Luftvolumen zu reduzieren.
Einbauanleitung:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm


----------



## Herr Frodo (14. Juni 2011)

Das schaut so aus..



.....löst sich direkt von der Oberkante Sitzrohr ab. 
Ich werds sauber versiegeln.
Die 200euro hab ich angenommen.
Wenn's schlimmer wird, bzw. an anderen Stellen kommt, werde ich ihn einschicken, oder wieder auf schwarz - eloxiert wechseln.....

Bin froh, dass ichs wieder hab. Sind am Sonntag 95km und davon 45km Trail gefahren...und das mit dem LTD..was ne Arbeit..!


----------



## regloh (15. Juni 2011)

So mir ist nun auch Genug mit Lackplatzer... habe meine mal online gestellt. Ab jetzt läuft die Reklamation bei Cube. Es fängt immer mit einem kleinen Platzer an, siehe Steuerrohr. Endergebnis ist dann Sattelrohr :-(. Irgendwann haben wir alle einen Chrom Glanz Rahmen. Ich könnt abkotzen.


----------



## Herr Frodo (15. Juni 2011)

Jawoll. 
So ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus....auch hinter dem Kettenschutz....
Wobei ich ja bei den Steinschlägen noch ein Auge zudrücke.


----------



## regloh (16. Juni 2011)

Steinschläge ok. Aber Oberrohr :-(? Ich hab glaub ich eine Lösung für mich gefunden was ich egal was Cube mir anbietet machen werde. Im KFZ Bereich gibt es Latex Steinschlagschutz Folien. Extrem leicht und auch nach zehn Jahren noch Rückstandsfrei entfernbar. Ich werde die betroffenen Stellen damit versehen, dann siehts wieder gut aus und ist zugleich noch geschützt... Wird aber noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## marco_m (16. Juni 2011)

Uuuhhh ja diese Lackplatzer schauen übel aus.  Ich hab bis jetzt auch einige, aber nur vereinzelte, deshalb ist es mir bis jetzt nicht so aufgefallen.

Mal schauen wie das weitergeht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Leitungshalterung für eine Reverb an einem Fritzz, Stereo oder Sting?





Die Halterung nimmt die Bremsleitung, Leitung der Reverb sowie den Schaltzug auf und ersetzt einfach die zwei vorderen Standardleitungshalterungen. Man benötigt also zwei Stück.

Wenn jemand von Euch Interesse hat dann schau ich mal was die kosten würden (je mehr desto günstiger). Die Halterung wird CNC gefräst und anschließend auch schwarz eloxiert werden.
Grüße!

nico


----------



## marco_m (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bin interessiert, sofern du auch in die Schweiz exportierst 

Gruss Marco


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Ich bin interessiert, sofern du auch in die Schweiz exportierst
> 
> Gruss Marco


Kein Problem.
Ich habe auch noch Leitungshalterungen die man zum fixieren der Reverbleitung an der ersten Halterung der Bremsleitung nutzen kann. So kann ich dann für jeden ein schönes "Komplettpaket" schnüren. 

Mit Marco währen wir dann schon bei 6 Stück, da ich jeweils zwei für mich und zwei führ meine Freundin nehme.
Grüße!

nico


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2011)

Gibt es den Fritzz-Rahmen eigentlich wieder irgendwo nachgeschmissen wie vor ein paar Monaten(oder war es länger her)?


----------



## Vincy (22. Juni 2011)

http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## webhood (23. Juni 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Leitungshalterung für eine Reverb an einem Fritzz, Stereo oder Sting?


ich hätte auch interesse.

wenns was wird einfach kurz melden.

web


----------



## Cellini (23. Juni 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Leitungshalterung für eine Reverb an einem Fritzz, Stereo oder Sting?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/921822
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Juni 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> ich hätte auch interesse.
> 
> wenns was wird einfach kurz melden.
> 
> web






Cellini schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch Interesse!
> 
> Gruß Boris



Sauber,... dann sind wir bei *10 Stück*. Wie gesagt. Anfrage läuft. Je nach dem wie hoch die Kosten werden kann es sein, dass ich die Eloxierung noch mal getrennt machen lasse was dann ein bisschen länger dauern dürfte. Aber ich denke das hängt davon ab wie hoch der Preis wird.

Vermutlich lasse ich auch erst mal eine Halterung machen um zu schauen ob die auch so passt wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ich setze die Anfrage noch mal beim Stereo und Sting-Thread rein. Da sollten die Halterungen ja auch passen...
Grüße!

nico


----------



## WilliButz (23. Juni 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Leitungshalterung fÃ¼r eine Reverb an einem Fritzz, Stereo oder Sting?
> 
> Die Halterung nimmt die Bremsleitung, Leitung der Reverb sowie den Schaltzug auf und ersetzt einfach die zwei vorderen Standardleitungshalterungen. Man benÃ¶tigt also zwei StÃ¼ck.
> ...



Hallo Nico, 

warum der Aufwand? Ich habe genau die gleichen Teile von Alpha-Bikes in MÃ¼nchen, die verbauen die an ihrem "Ant".
Preis: 1â¬ wars (glaube ich).


Siehe auch hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510711


GrÃ¼Ãe
Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webhood (24. Juni 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> ich hätte auch interesse.
> 
> wenns was wird einfach kurz melden.
> 
> web


muss mich kurz selber zitieren ich würde die auch für zwei stereos brauchen!

web


----------



## chvomh (27. Juni 2011)

@nico
he, ich haette interesse, wenn sie genau die biegung des rahmens haetten, bzw nur ne erweiterung der aktuellen waeren, die von werk verbaut sind, hab mit die von syntace bestellt, sind glaube ich fuers litevillfuer die hammerschmidt
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1790
die passen aber nicht so ganz zur rundung zum rahmen, also wenn die besser ausschauen und die dicke der von werk verbauten haben nehme ich 3 stueck.
danke schonmal
kannst dich auch per pn melden.
christian


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2011)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Hallo Nico,
> 
> warum der Aufwand? Ich habe genau die gleichen Teile von Alpha-Bikes in München, die verbauen die an ihrem "Ant".
> Preis: 1 wars (glaube ich).
> ...


Meinst du die Kunstoffteile?
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8089396&postcount=13
Naja... 



webhood schrieb:


> muss mich kurz selber zitieren ich würde die auch für zwei stereos brauchen!
> 
> web


Also noch mal 4 Stück zu den zwei für dein Fritzz?



chvomh schrieb:


> @nico
> he, ich haette interesse, wenn sie genau die biegung des rahmens  haetten, bzw nur ne erweiterung der aktuellen waeren, die von werk  verbaut sind, hab mit die von syntace bestellt, sind glaube ich fuers  litevillfuer die hammerschmidt
> http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1790
> die passen aber nicht so ganz zur rundung zum rahmen, also wenn die  besser ausschauen und die dicke der von werk verbauten haben nehme ich 3  stueck.
> ...


Ist notiert. Wie bereits geschrieben warte ich zur Zeit auf das Angebot fürs Fräsen und eloxieren. Die Rundung des Unterrohrs habe ich bei meinem Fritzz Modell 2011 mit einer Schablone kontrolliert und die Rundung passt für das aktuelle Fritzz ganz genau.


----------



## Ratz-01 (28. Juni 2011)

@ MTB-Nico

Ich würde mich da mal einklinken und 6 Stück von den Halterungen nehmen.......wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2011)

Ratz-01 schrieb:


> @ MTB-Nico
> 
> Ich würde mich da mal einklinken und 6 Stück von den Halterungen nehmen.......wenn der Preis stimmt.


Auch du bist notiert... Dann sind wir inzwischen bei 36 Stück!!


----------



## HanzWenz (2. Juli 2011)

Hiho, 

hab eben mal Fritzz zusammen geschraubt, und mich an die Federgabel gemacht. Aber irgendwie bin ich nun verwirrt.
Laut Cube uund auch sonst im Netz findent man ja, das das 2011 Fritz
eine Fox Talas 160 RC2 FIT verbaut haben soll. Nur hab ich ein RCL FIT.





 Könnt ihr mal kucken was ihr an eurem Verbaut habt.

Verwirrte Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2011)

Talas 160 FIT RLC.
Bei den Cube-Angaben sind desöfteren mal Fehler dabei.
Die RC2 gibt es auch nur mit 180mm. http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/36_TALAS/160_FIT_RLC


----------



## HanzWenz (2. Juli 2011)

Hoi, 
ja das hab ich vorm Kauf auch gesehn, war nur der Meinung das es sich dann um eine OEM- Gabel handelt.
Find ich ziemlich traurig und seltsam das so ein Fehler nichtmal auf der Homepage korrigiert wird


----------



## helberg010 (3. Juli 2011)

moin,
was für einen umwerfer habt ihr verbaut.
haben einen frtizz pro rahmen als ersatz für einen 08 fritzz rahmen bekommen, da mir der brach. kann es sein das der am unteren dämpferlager befestigt wird?
hatte vorher einen e-type, für den ist jetzt kein platz mehr.


----------



## Cellini (3. Juli 2011)

Richtig: der Umwerfer wird an der unteren Dämpferbefestigung angebracht.


----------



## helberg010 (3. Juli 2011)

verdammt, da passt nichts mehr.
laufrad hinten im alten rahmen 135, neu 142
umwerfer muss neu
dämpferbuchsen zu groß.

hat vielleicht einer interesse am rahmen. 
wenn ja meldet euch einfach bei mir


----------



## NoJan (5. Juli 2011)

Frage an die MA von Cube:

Wieso können Händler nach gerade der Hälfte des Jahres keine Cube Fritzz Bike's mehr bestellen? (nicht lieferbar)


----------



## Herr Frodo (5. Juli 2011)

@helberg010

hattest du in deinem 08er FRITZZ Sunringle Laufräder.?
Es gibt andere endkappen für die nabe, damit du die auf X12 umrüsten kannst. 
Die kosten 10euro das stück und die X12-achse 25.
Ich hatte damals meinen 08er Rahmen gegen einen 10er STEREO getauscht.
Und der Umwerfer ist auch ne kleinigkeit.....


----------



## helberg010 (5. Juli 2011)

habe dt swiss e2200, hab auch mal nach einer achsverbreiterung gesucht, aber bisher nichts gefunden.
ja umwerfer ist ne kleinigkeit.
warte momentan noch auf antwort vom versender.
danke dir für die info


----------



## helberg010 (6. Juli 2011)

@herr frodo
könntest du ein foto von der schaltzugführung am tretlager rein stellen?
wäre nett
bekomme umwerfer und umbau kit für mein laufrad aus kulanz, mal sehen ob es sich umbauen lässt, wusste der versender nicht und nicht mal die leut bei dt swiss.


----------



## regloh (15. Juli 2011)

Hi Fritzzes,


Meine Bremsbeläge sind alle. Welche würdet ihr verbauen? 

Und habt ihr schon mal das Fahrwerk geprüft. Bei mir lockern sich ständig alle - und das ist wirklich so, es sind alle Schrauben der Schwinge? Ist so bei bei 300 km rum der Fall. Einsatz ist schon grobes und gröberes Gelände.

so what... 
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechtl (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,
bin seit diesem Jahr auch ein stolzer Fritzz-Besitzer... echt ein klasse Bike.
Aber irgendwie überzeugt mich die eigentlich wirklich sauteure Fox-Gabel nicht. Das Ansprechverhalten ist solala. Da muss doch mehr gehen?!
Hier wird auch die Druckstufe nicht unterschieden oder (Low-/Highspeed)? OK, habe auf jeden Fall noch nichts gefunden... ist ja eigentlich auch egal, wenn sie so auch fein arbeitet.
Könnt ihr evtl euer Setup mal posten? Ist natürlich sehr individuell, ist mir schon klar... aber vielleicht habt ihr ja Tipps.
Hatte in meinem alten Bike eine RockShox Pike, die hat mich mehr überzeugt; der Wert der Gabel ist die Hälfte ;-)


----------



## djt09 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich will mir jetz auch n fahrrad zulegen ... da ich öfter damit bei mir  in der nähe in den wald gehen möchte um dort zu fahren und auch springen  will dachte ich an das Cube Fritzz Pro (2011) ist dies dafür das  richtige oder habt ihr noch andere empfehlungen in der preisklasse für  mich ? ich will damit halt auch mal auf der straße fahren können... oder vlt das cannondale jakyll 4 ? was meint ihr oder eben andere :> ich lass mich gern belehren...
vielen dank schonmal 

gruß Thomas


----------



## buschhase (16. Juli 2011)

Definiere springen und im Wald fahren 
(Also was für Sprünge willst du machen, wie hoch, wie weit usw. - was für Strecken im Wald willst du fahren?)


----------



## djt09 (16. Juli 2011)

ja die sprünge sind vlt bis zu nem meter hoch und weit hm kann ich jetzt garnicht so genau sagen vlt 3-4 meter  ich komm aus schweinfurt wir ham in der gegend schon genug strecken ist halt meist freeride und n bisschen downhill..
vlt auch noch ne alternative wäre das cannondale jekyll 4 ?


----------



## NoJan (16. Juli 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45

....


----------



## regloh (17. Juli 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45
> 
> ....



Danke.. den kannte ich schon  (und ja ich suche bevor ich schreibe ).

Wäre halt interessant gewesen ob jemand z.B. die von Alligator oder Swiss Stop verbaut hat und welche Erfahrungen vorliegen.

Aber seit heute habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem bemerkt. Am Freitag nach der Tour hat meine hintere Bremse etwas seltsame Geräusche gemacht. Heute beim sauber machen hab ich gesehen, dass die Scheibe nicht wie eigentlich mittig läuft (Gucks Du). Das führte dazu dass am Rahmen und an der Scheibe selbst Abschürfungen (wo ist das Pflaster dafür ) sich gebildet haben. 

So jetzt mal wieder die Frage in die Runde. Wer hat selbiges Problem und Warum kann so was passieren und wo würdet ihr anfangen den Fehler zu suchen und natürlich zu beheben...

schon mal all denjenigen ein Dank für Hinweise.
holger


----------



## regloh (17. Juli 2011)

und jetzt ist auch noch die inner Plate der Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-speed gebrochen... na toll :-(..

ach ja die Post Mount hat sich gelockert und darum war das ganze "verschoben"... beim demontieren ist mir aufgefallen das die bei den Schrauben keinen Locktite verwenden. Is das bei euch dito oder macht man das bei diesen Teilen nicht - was ich mir schwer vorstellen kann.


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

helberg010 schrieb:


> habe dt swiss e2200, hab auch mal nach einer achsverbreiterung gesucht, aber bisher nichts gefunden.
> ja umwerfer ist ne kleinigkeit.
> warte momentan noch auf antwort vom versender.
> danke dir für die info


 
Die DT Swiss E2200 kann man auf X-12 umrüsten, da brauchst andere Endanschläge.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=12&xedb75=d838a3a240e7b04a745ff1738d04cb33
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=466


----------



## helberg010 (17. Juli 2011)

danke für die info, habe das umrüstkit schon verbaut.
geht wunderbar und dauert nur 10 min.

hat einer in bild für mich auf welchem zu erkennen ist wie der schaltzug am tretlager läuft, wäre nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Vom Umwerfer oder Schaltwerk?
Vom Umwerfer verläuft es unterhalb des Tretlagergehäuses in das kleine Loch der 3D-Box der Schwinge. Muß aber etwas Durchhang haben.
http://www3.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/44030.jpg


----------



## helberg010 (17. Juli 2011)

ja vom umwerfer,
also läuft der schaltzug mit mantel bis zur 3d-box.
ich kenn es nur vom alten fritzz, da ist am tretlager eine zugführung.
der mantel muss ja irgendwo abgestützt werden, bzw befestigt werden
und genau das habe ich noch nicht so ganz herausgefunden.
vielleicht hast du ja noch ein foto von der 3d-box.

danke


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Da ist unten links ein kleines Loch, da wird die Außenhülle *ohne Endhülse* reingesteckt. Der Innenzug kommt dann oben aus dem kleinen Stummel zum Umwerfer. Als Schmutzschutz habe ich da noch eine Shimao Schaltzug-Gummimanschette draufgesteckt. http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-xtr---gedichtete-abschlusskappen/aid:39971
Ich habe ein Stereo HPC, da ist die Zugführung etwas anders.


----------



## helberg010 (17. Juli 2011)

sehr gut, besten dank


----------



## chvomh (20. Juli 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> und jetzt ist auch noch die inner Plate der Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-speed gebrochen... na toll :-(..
> 
> ach ja die Post Mount hat sich gelockert und darum war das ganze "verschoben"... beim demontieren ist mir aufgefallen das die bei den Schrauben keinen Locktite verwenden. Is das bei euch dito oder macht man das bei diesen Teilen nicht - was ich mir schwer vorstellen kann.



meine the one hat sich auch immer wieder verstellt, hab sie dann auch demontiert und auch festgestellt dass keine schraubensicherung verwendet wurde, ich verstehe dass auf den schrauben des bremssattels keine verwendet wird, aber nicht an der befestigung der adapter, habe ich vorne und hinten ergaenzt.


----------



## chvomh (20. Juli 2011)

djt09 schrieb:


> ja die sprünge sind vlt bis zu nem meter hoch und weit hm kann ich jetzt garnicht so genau sagen vlt 3-4 meter  ich komm aus schweinfurt wir ham in der gegend schon genug strecken ist halt meist freeride und n bisschen downhill..
> vlt auch noch ne alternative wäre das cannondale jekyll 4 ?



ich wuerde mir kein fritzz, bzw ueberhaupt cube mehr kaufen, aber meine meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djt09 (20. Juli 2011)

ich war jetz bei mir in schweinfurt bei nem cube händler der hat neu aufgemacht und der unter anderem die firma Marin und davon das Attack Trail 6.8 drin stehen bin drauf gesessen und mit gefahren... wow


----------



## Herr Frodo (21. Juli 2011)

@helberg010
Sorry, bin erst seit heute wieder zurück.
Hab es genau wie Vincy gemacht. Schaltzug mit Gummimanschette in das Loch. Der Zug zentriert sich sonst nicht.


@regloh
Beläge kann ich die originalen, oder KOOL STOP empfehlen. Die haben auch bei Nässe noch Grip.
Und ja, Schrauben haben sich auch gelockert. Als Erstes die des oberen Dämpferlagers. Darauf hin hab ich alle mit Locktite (Mittelfest) eingesetzt. 
Die Schrauben der Bremse waren mit Locktite versehen....

@den schweinfurter
Ich fahr das FRITZZ in der Rhön, bergab und auch bergauf....Sprünge sind eh klar.!
Ich finds nicht zu schwer fürn uphill (hab sogar Muddy Marries drauf) und runter läufts auch richtig geil. 

Schönen Gruss aus Ostheim
Thommy


----------



## regloh (22. Juli 2011)

Gutem Morgen Frodo,

Danke. Hab mir gestern die Swissstop Beläge montier. Greifen ordentlich zu . Dann warmoch noch bei meinem Freundlichen und hab mir die gebrochene inner Plate der M773 tauschen lassen. Im Zuge dessen mit den Lackproblemen gesprochen. Bin gespannt was da als Ergebnis dabeinraus kommt! Ach ja hab den w01000 Rahmen  scheint der Erste gewesen zu sein? Ach in den nächsten Tagen wird das Fox RP32 Reduzierkit geliefert und verbaut. Hoffe dann das die Duchrsacker endlich Vergangenheit sind. Zur Schraubenlockerungsthematik wurde mir empfholen besonders die 4link Schrauben sollte man vor jeder Fahrt prüfen :-(.

so what...


----------



## Herr Frodo (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den W01027. Hab die problematische Stelle am Sitzrohr sauber versiegelt. 
Ich hab meinem Dämpfer jetzt doch etwas mehr Druck gegeben. Läßt sich noch recht sauber fahren und schlägt kaum noch durch. Hab aber auch nur 62Kg......


----------



## chvomh (23. Juli 2011)

w00965


----------



## regloh (26. Juli 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> w00965



Vorserienmodell


----------



## chvomh (26. Juli 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> vorserienmodell


:d


----------



## Hans (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Cube-Fahrer,

ohne jetzt gesucht zu haben 

welche Unterschiede gibt es bei den Fritzz Rahmen 2009 - 2010 - 2011

die 2009er bekommt man recht günstig - passt der, oder lieber aufpreis für einen 10er oder 11er 

Danke

Hans


----------



## Herr Frodo (27. Juli 2011)

Ach Hans.....

Cube macht alle 3 Jahre einen Rahmengeometrieupdate.
Also bis 2008 ist die alte. 2009 - 2010 - 2011 sind die aktuellen und ab 2012 gibts wieder was neues.
2009 - 2011 liegt der Unterschied ausschließlich im Design.!!

Thommy


----------



## NoJan (5. August 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Cube Muddy Board
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34745
> 
> Fritzz Muddy Board
> ...



Für den Fall, dass nicht jeder in den Talk Thread guckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. August 2011)

Das Muddy Board vom Stereo passt nicht beim Fritzz, da ist unten die zusätzliche Öffnung notwendig, da sonst beim vollen Einfedern der ProPedal-Hebel vom Dämpfer dagegen schlägt. Ansonsten ist es identisch.


----------



## NoJan (5. August 2011)

Habs mir schon fast gedacht, danke Vincy


----------



## regloh (6. August 2011)

trotzdem warte ich schon 4 Wochen auf Ersatzlieferung :-(...

wer hat von euch die east schon auf tubeless umgerüstet und mit welchen Teilen?


----------



## Fränki__ (7. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Muddy Board vom Stereo passt nicht beim Fritzz, da ist unten die zusätzliche Öffnung notwendig, da sonst beim vollen Einfedern der ProPedal-Hebel vom Dämpfer dagegen schlägt. Ansonsten ist es identisch.



...kann nur für die 2009er Modelle sprechen - hier passt das Muddy Board problemlos am Stereo als auch am Fritzz. Beide in 20" Rahmengröße.


----------



## chvomh (8. August 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> trotzdem warte ich schon 4 Wochen auf Ersatzlieferung :-(...
> 
> wer hat von euch die east schon auf tubeless umgerüstet und mit welchen Teilen?



mavic tubless ventile
front: maxxis high roller 42a
rear: fat albert (wie verkauft)
schwalbe doc blue
und schwalbe easy fit


----------



## regloh (8. August 2011)

danke... ist just bestellt... bis auf den Reifen . Hatte gestern wieder ne Plattn und hoffe auf mehr Haltbarkeit.


----------



## chvomh (14. August 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> danke... ist just bestellt... bis auf den Reifen . Hatte gestern wieder ne Plattn und hoffe auf mehr Haltbarkeit.



also ich hab seit ich auf ust umgestiegen bin, war vor zwei monaten, 2 mal nachpumpen muessen, bin auch letztes we am achensee gefahrn und hab mir entweder was eingefahrn oder nen stollen fast weggerissen, konnte es nicht definieren, aber hat wieder dicht gemacht und funktioniert.


----------



## Hechtl (15. August 2011)

Hi,
bin am überlegen wegen Reifen fürs "Sauwetter". Hab mom die Originalbereifung drauf, d.h. FatAlbert 2,4 v/h.
Evtl Maxxis Ardent 2,6 oder auch BigBetty hinten und MuddyMary vorne.
Was geht denn max drauf beim Fritz von der Reifenbreite bzw geht 2,6 drauf?

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## chvomh (15. August 2011)

ich wuerde dir aus eigener erfahrung vorne nen highroller in supertracky 42a empfehlen hab nen 2.5er drauf, der aber wesentlich schmaler als der originale FA 2.4 ist, werde wenn der ganz runter is dann mal nen 2.7er probieren, wenn du eh breiter gehen willst auf jeden fall nen 2.7er. ueber die max reifenbreite am HR kann ich dir leider nix sagen. wuerde mich aber interesieren, auch was du hinten letztendlich drauf hast und wie er im gegensatz zum FA geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chvomh (15. August 2011)

habe heute beschlossen dass das mein erstes und letztes cube war, wenn es nur diese delle gewesen waere.


----------



## mtb_nico (16. August 2011)

Ui.. das sieht übel aus. Was war da los? Ein Stein?
Auch hier zeigt sich wieder wie madig die Lackqualität von Fritzz SL ist...


----------



## chvomh (16. August 2011)

wenn es von cube zurueckkommt fotografier ich euch mal noch paar sachen. nicht nur wegen lack.
die lackqualli? das allerletzte, da isn baumarktrad besser lackiert meiner meinung nach. zumindest was des fritzz sl angeht.
ich nehme mal an des es ein stein war, ja.
wenn die steinschlagschutzfolie nicht am unterrohr gewesen waere waere sicher noch mehr abgegangen wie man an den feinen rissen neben der zughuelse sieht.


----------



## mtb_nico (16. August 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> wenn es von cube zurueckkommt fotografier ich euch mal noch paar sachen. nicht nur wegen lack.


Nur zu... Vielleicht schaut ja auch irgendwann mal einer von Cube hier rein...


----------



## regloh (29. August 2011)

Die fotos sehen aber übel aus. Aber sag mal ehrlich das am Untrrohr sieht erst mal so aus das Du da gewaltig aufgesessen bist. Das ist ja bei dem Tiefpunkt des Lagers gar nicht mal so schwer.

Hab auch noch eine andere Frage. Zur Zeit lockert sich meine Hinterradnarbe parmanent... Dauer keine 20 km und Du musst schon wieder nachstellen. Hat das auch einer von euch bemerkt?


----------



## mtb_nico (29. August 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> Hab auch noch eine andere Frage. Zur Zeit lockert sich meine Hinterradnarbe parmanent... Dauer keine 20 km und Du musst schon wieder nachstellen. Hat das auch einer von euch bemerkt?


Hast du die Klemmschraube am Schaltauge auch entsprechend mit Drehmo angezogen?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (29. August 2011)

@regloh

lockert sich bei dir die Nabe, oder die X12-Achse.?


----------



## regloh (30. August 2011)

Es ist die Narbe. Das mit der Klemmschraube muß ich noch mal checken....


----------



## cytrax (30. August 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> es ist die *narbe*. Das mit der klemmschraube muß ich noch mal checken....



nabe!!!:d


----------



## regloh (30. August 2011)

oh ja sorry.... muss halt noch an meine narbe denken wenn ich mtb im hirn hab... . So hab mal alles zerlegt, gesäubert, geschmiert und wieder zusammengebaut. Wird sich zeigen ob es hält. Ach ja die Klemmschraube ist mit 8 Nm angezogen. 

In der Montageanleitung von Easton ist es anders beschrieben? Bei mir lässt sich die Kassette inkl. Freilauf komplett abziehen. Sprich der ganze Kassettenkörper ohne das ich den Verschlussring aufschrauben muss. Die Distanzschraube hat bei aufgestecktem Kassetenkörber inkl. Kassette sehr viel Spiel was erst nach Einbau Steckachse und Verschraubung dieser, sich dann stabilisiert. Hoffe ihr versteht was ich da so zusammenschreibe.


----------



## regloh (30. August 2011)

Is ja mal wieder typisch die M-121 Teileliste liefert 404


----------



## chvomh (30. August 2011)

ja, ich gebe es zu, ich bin nen 2 meter drop gesprungen, habe waerend der flugphase mein kurbeln ausgebaut, bin auf nem fels gelandet und habe das ganze danach wieder zusammengeschraubt, hab ja sonst nix zu tun.

NEIN ich versichere mit meinem komplettem hausstand, meinem auto und meinem leben, dass ich nicht aufgesessen, bin, wie schon gesagt, man muesste etwas an den kettenblaettern sehen. ich muesste an etwas gefahren sein gegen das ich im uebertrieben sinne frontal dagegengefahren bin, denn sonst waere das nicht an dieser stelle. desweiteren ist meiner meinung nach das nicht die stelle zum aufsetzen oder haengen bleiben, wenn dann bleibt man ueberwiegend an dem teil wo das tretlager reingeschraubt ist haengen,(weis grad net wie des heist) also weiter unten, also meinen erfahrungen nach. und mich muesste es schon arg auf die waffel gehaut haben, und mir is da nix bekannt. und ich fahre mit helm. und nicht nur meinen erfahrungen nach, selbst mein "haendler" bzw mein onkel sagen das das kein aufsetzer war, und mein onkel war dabei.

@ regeloh
das mit der lockerung hatte ich auch, von anfang an.
hab meine klemmschraube mit mehr als 8 nm angezogen, sehr handfest, hab leider kein drehmomentschluessel da um zu schauen wie viel.
problem bestand weiterhin.
habe dann meine nabe nachgesehen, und die war locker. kann meinen freilaufkoerper auch einfach so abziehen, und die andere seite ebenso.
ich rate dir so schnell als moeglich nen 12er inbus zu besorgen und das spiel in der nabe zu behebn, sonst kannst es wie ich machen und dir neue kugellager fuer die nabe bestellen, besser gsacht erst mal lange danach suchen, bin immerno net dazugekommen.
n 12er inbus und n 22, oder 24maulschluessel und du kannst die nabe einstellen, damit sollte dein problem geloest sein.


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2011)

chvomh 
Dann hast du ein Montagebike erwischt !


----------



## chvomh (30. August 2011)

montage oder montag?


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

*Cube Fritzz 2012*

*Fritzz SL* 




*Fritzz Pro*


----------



## Whitey (31. August 2011)

+ Gewicht
- Ausstattung
= ?! ... komische Sache, finde ich. 

Scheint Cube 2012 aber generell so zu machen ... beim Stereo 2011 alles XTR, beim 2012 schick auf XT umgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (31. August 2011)

Sind die Rahmen wieder eloxiert?? Ich dachte wegen den ach so tollen Ökogründen wurde eben vom Eloxal abgesehen.


----------



## regloh (31. August 2011)

Einmal LRS DT Swiss und einmal Easton


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Die DT Swiss und Easton werden die gleichen wie 2010 sein, oder ?


----------



## JDEM (31. August 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Sind die Rahmen wieder eloxiert?? Ich dachte wegen den ach so tollen Ökogründen wurde eben vom Eloxal abgesehen.



Sieht eher eindeutig nach Pulverbeschichtung aus... Aber die haben ja noch genug andere Eloxierte Modelle im Angebot, siehe Cube 2012 Thread...


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Die DT Swiss und Easton werden die gleichen wie 2010 sein, oder ?


 

Das sind neue Modelle. 

- DT CSW MA 2.0 straightpull wheelset, 28 spokes, 20mm / X12, extra wide rim 
DT *CSW* = Cube Special Wheels (siehe Bild 4). 
- EASTON EXP500 wheelset 20mm / X12


@Kuschi
Sieht eher nach matter Nasslackierung aus.







http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ams-150-hpc-sl-render_meon.jpg


----------



## Herr Frodo (31. August 2011)

Der Bash Guard und die Reverb sind wohl die sinnvollsten Upgrades in meinen Augen.....

Wobei der Zug für die Reverb wohl aus optischen Gründen auf dem Bild noch nicht verlegt ist...


----------



## NoJan (31. August 2011)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Der Bash Guard und die Reverb sind wohl die sinnvollsten Upgrades in meinen Augen.....
> 
> Wobei der Zug für die Reverb wohl aus optischen Gründen auf dem Bild noch nicht verlegt ist...



Kettenführung beim SL und jeweils ein Muddy Board wäre wohl auch noch drin gewesen


----------



## chvomh (2. September 2011)

komisch, in der beschreibung steht bv, aufm bild is es kein bv!?
muss man das verstehen!?
aber wenn kein BV, warum nur!?  "ironie"
allein ne iscg05 waere hilfreich, wenigstes die
auf der hp steht dass es immernoch des nasslackierverfahren is. aber auf der hp steht viel was nicht drin is 



Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Der Bash Guard und die Reverb sind wohl die sinnvollsten Upgrades in meinen Augen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regloh (8. September 2011)

Da ja alle schon von den neuen schwÃ¤rmen... mal zurÃ¼ck auf den Boden der Tatsachen.

Montag Ausfahrt... auf der HÃ¤lfte des Weges auf einmal ein komisch schwammiges GefÃ¼hl auf der Hinterachse. Grund siehe hier... na prima. Ganz ehrlich Freunde ein Cube ist fÃ¼r mich langsam keine Alternative mehr... es Ã¤rgern mich die immerhin 3 Tâ¬ langsam gewaltig.

Hallo Cube Leute .. was ist los mit dem Fritzz 2010?? Auf was muss ich mich noch einstellen. Rahmenbruch und Krankenhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (8. September 2011)

Uiuiui... Nach gerade mal 6 Monaten werden die ganzen Fotoalben zu einer Chronik der katastrophalen Qualitätsmängel... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Whitey (8. September 2011)

Ich war früher der totale Fritzz Fan aber die Qualität des Bikes und die Verarbeitung von dem Rahmen gehen halt echt nicht ... wenn man das Fritzz neber ein Canyon, ein Trek oder n Specialized stellt stickt es total ab ... schade eigentlich - das Konzept ist genial.


----------



## Herr Frodo (8. September 2011)

Seh ich langsam auchs so (leider).
Bei mir hat sich damals die Schraube vom Dämpferoberlager gelöst, hatte es aber noch rechtzeitig bemerkt.
Bin grad ein paar Tage bei Lermoos auf Tour und heute hat sich die Hinterradnabe gelöst, wie es regloh auch schon bemängelt hatte.
Ich hatte über zwei Jahre das '08er FRITZZ da hat ich solche Probleme nicht.!


----------



## chvomh (10. September 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> Da ja alle schon von den neuen schwärmen... mal zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen.



 nicht umsonst hat mir cube geraten meinen kompletten hinterbau auf festsitzende schrauben zu ueberpruefen.
is des auf deinen pics die original formula? weil meine is matt schwarz? original!
bei auslieferung war bei mir auch einfach mal n weißer syntace vorbau dran, anstatt nen schwarzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Whitey schrieb:


> Ich war früher der totale Fritzz Fan aber die  Qualität des Bikes und die Verarbeitung von dem Rahmen gehen halt echt  nicht



fuer des geld werd ich mir nicht nochmal n cube holen, des is wirklich n bike zum gut aussehen und an die wand haengen.
das beste konzept bringt nix wenn die umsetzung, und die verarbeitung  nicht passen. lieber ein, zwei kilo mehr, und alles funzt wie es sollte



Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Hinterradnabe gelöst, wie es regloh auch schon bemängelt hatte.



ok, fuer die nabe kann cube nix, is halt mist von easton, los schreiben wir denen alle 3, vllt bekommen wir n neues hinterrad


----------



## regloh (11. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ja, die Formula one sind bis auf die Swissstop Beläge original. Das wegen den Easton Naben werde ich auch nachgehen und dort mal um "Rat" respektive Erklärung bitten. Das sich Cube noch nicht mal zu den Problemen mit meinem Fritzz gegenüber dem Händler - immerhin einer der Abnehmer in unserer Region - angenommen hat bestätigt meinen Eindruck. Hauptsache verkauft und alles was Ärger macht wird so lange ignoriert bis der Kunde sich angenervt ein neues kauft und ob dieser Kunde dann kein Cube mehr kauft scheint egal zu sein. Wir sind halt mit der Bike Kategorie eine kleine Randgruppe. Und genau so wird es laufen.... Hoffe diejenigen die es betrifft erleiden dadurch keinen Budget Totalschaden und müssen ihr Hobby genauso wie ihr Bike ind den Keller stellen. Ok für die ein oder andere Hollandtour wirds schon halten :-(. Für mich steht fest - Servus Cube -


----------



## tomaol (11. September 2011)

Moin.

Schade.

Ich  brauch zwar  eigentlich keines, aber  Optisch wäre  es  meins.

Wenn es wirklich so darum steht,  kann  ich ja  den Weg zum  Händler sparen

Ist  ja  auch ein wenig Geld,  aber vielleicht bekommt  man  es bald  günstiger.

Mfg.Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tictac86 (11. September 2011)

Moin, Brauche mal Hilfe habe ein Cube Fritzz Rahmen hier liegen 2011 Modell und eine Federgabel Marzocchi 55 TST2 ATA2 1 1/8" Schaft was für ein Steuersatz brauche ich?


----------



## chvomh (12. September 2011)

@regloh

bei mir is gleiche, mein "haendler" konnte mir auch nix genaues sang,  was mit meiner kettenstrebe war, wer meinen verwandten da mal nachhacken  lassen,
konnte heute mein bike endlich wieder zusammenbauen, hatte vorher keine zeit,
ham die doch tatsaechlich, den umwerfer nur draufgesteckt, die  kurbelgarnitur nicht ordentlich festgezogen, und der hammer, 2 gelenke  des hinterbaus nicht angezogen, hammer echt.
naja, einmal cube nie wieder cube.
sobald ich is geld hab hol ich mir naechste saison n neues bike

@tictac86, verkauf den rahmen, du wirst damit nicht gluecklich  meine meinung, ne schmarrn, nen 1,5er semi auf 11/8 meines wissens nach


----------



## xalex (13. September 2011)

ich bin übrigens mit meinem pro rahmen immer noch durchaus zufrieden. die lackierung scheint mir auch wesentlich besser zu sein als beim sl, jede macke die drinnen ist, hab ich völlig zurecht . hab allerdings komplett andere parts dran als in serie, deshalb kann ich zur ausstattung nichts sagen

den hinterbau auf lockere schrauben zu überprüfen und ggf. mit wenig loctite zu sichern gehört für mich allerdings zur regelmässigen wartung an einem ernsthaft im gelände genutzten bike dazu. und auch sonst alles, was sich so lockern könnte. wenn ihr eine marke sucht, bei der das nicht nötig ist, dann viel erfolg


----------



## frankowitsch (13. September 2011)

Ich kann die Aussage von xalex nur bestätigen. Hab das Ding gerade über die Alpen gejagt und hatte null Problem. Es funktioniert noch alles wie am ersten Tag. 

Schrauben sollte man schon regelmäßig überprüfen, dass gilt aber für jedes Bike 

@xalex: was is denn das für eine kefü an deinem fritzz?


----------



## chvomh (13. September 2011)

ich warte mein bike alle ein bis zwei monate, je nach benutzung, und benutze auch loctite, was aber den rahmen an sich betrifft, uebern lack rede ich net, weil dann duerfte ichs nur daheim hin haengen, und nicht benutzen, das is mir auch klar.
klar, kann materialfehler gwesen sein, wecher meiner kettenstrebe, aber die delle im unterrohr von nem herraufgeschleuderten stein, weis auch net, werd sehen wie sichs noch weiter entwickelt, keine antwort von cube zu bekommen was es war, oder woran es lag, finde ich schon weng komisch, aber ok,
was ich viel komischer finde is dass mit dem daempfer, 10er bv etz komischerweise kein bv mehr, warum nur.


----------



## xalex (14. September 2011)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> @xalex: was is denn das für eine kefü an deinem fritzz?



das ist die alte version der heim 3guide


----------



## chvomh (24. September 2011)

kann mir jemand vllt die kugellagerbezeichnungen fuers fritzz sagen!?
und weis einer zufaellig welche x 12 ich brauche 135 oder 150?
und welches insert/ gewindeeinsatz ich dafuer brauche!? Konzentrisch   
Exzentrisch  0,5 mm  Exzentrisch 1,0 mm
danke


----------



## regloh (1. Dezember 2011)

Wollte euch mal auf dem Laufenden halten. Heute hat mein Händler mir meinen neuen Rahmen (Austausch) bestätigt was mich riesig freut. Nächste Woche wird er geliefert (schwarz, weiß) und dann umgebaut. Auf das schwarz/blau konnte ich mich optisch nicht einlassen wäre aber auch möglich gewesen. Nach dem Umbau durch den Händler stelle ich ein paar Fotos bereit.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. Dezember 2011)

Schick Die Bikes, einfach nur Schick!


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Dezember 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> Wollte euch mal auf dem Laufenden halten. Heute hat mein Händler mir meinen neuen Rahmen (Austausch) bestätigt was mich riesig freut. Nächste Woche wird er geliefert (schwarz, weiß) und dann umgebaut. Auf das schwarz/blau konnte ich mich optisch nicht einlassen wäre aber auch möglich gewesen. Nach dem Umbau durch den Händler stelle ich ein paar Fotos bereit.


Ui! Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass das schwarz-weiße Fritzz eine deutlich bessere Lackqualität hat (ein Kollege von mir hat das auch als Tauschrahmen bekommen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (7. Dezember 2011)

Hey Jungs, hat der 2011 Fritzz Pro Rahmen schon 12x142mm Aufnahme an der Hinterachse?


----------



## itchyp (7. Dezember 2011)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, hat der 2011 Fritzz Pro Rahmen schon 12x142mm Aufnahme an der Hinterachse?


Ja ab 2009 hat sich der Rahmen nicht mehr verändert


----------



## regloh (14. Dezember 2011)

Jep... heute geholt und schon ein paar Bilder für euch gemacht 

Rahmen Update Fritzz SL


am Freitag bekomme ich dann noch die fizik XC Griffe und im Januar dann noch die Mallet 2 (black/orange) . Und im Februar haben wir dann Frühling.


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

Sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, mit dem Orange in den Felgen. 
Der Umwerferschaltzug braucht unten auch nicht so viel Durchhang.
Hoffentlich hast diesmal mehr Glück!


----------



## kampfgnom (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal eine Frage:
Ist schonmal jemandem eine zweiteilige Formulascheibe mit blauem Spider untergekommen, oder ist das ein Special für das 2012er Fritz SL?

http://www3.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/57386.jpg

Die würden sich sehr gut an meinem 2011er Pro machen (die einteiligen singen mir zu laut)...


----------



## Vincy (18. Dezember 2011)

Ist OEM (Cube). Bei Formula gibt es die nur in rot, schwarz oder gold. Sind auch nicht ganz billig (ca 60â¬).
Von Hope gibt es auch welche in verschiedenen Farben. http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG312
Wenn es preiswerter sein soll, dann versuchs mal mit Shimano Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Beppe (18. Dezember 2011)

Oder bei superstar...

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=50


----------



## osbow (22. Dezember 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> So habe mein Fritzz erhalten und RS Reverb ist nach meinen Vorstellungen montiert worden.
> Im Gebrauch wird sich zeigen, ob es auch wirklich so funktioniert mit der Verlegung!
> 
> Eingefahren :



Ich greife mal das alte Thema auf. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diese Kabelführung her bekomme?


----------



## Beppe (22. Dezember 2011)

Liegt der original verpackten Reverb bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich greife mal das alte Thema auf. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diese Kabelführung her bekomme?


 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mNpZD0xMTEyMjIwNjI2NTcma2F0aWQ9MzYy&pnr=20996


----------



## kampfgnom (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke Euch für die Tips!
Schade, die blauen Formula gefallen mir sehr. Ich werde wohl auf die runden Exemplare der Hope Floating Disc setzen (205/185mm). Auch nicht billig, aber schick und erprobtes Material.


----------



## osbow (23. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mNpZD0xMTEyMjIwNjI2NTcma2F0aWQ9MzYy&pnr=20996





Aber 7 Euro für ein bisschen Gummi und Plastik sind mir echt zu viel. Kabelbinder und ein Stück Schlauch sollten auch reichen.


----------



## marco_m (3. Januar 2012)

Hab heute die Bionicon Kettenführung c.guide v.02 erhalten und am Fritzz montiert. Das Ding macht einen guten Eindruck und passt mir auch optisch sehr gut. 
Bin kurz in der Tiefgarage probe gefahren, hören tut man nichts und 3x10 lässt sich problemlos schalten 
Bin gespannt wie sich das Teil in der freien Natur und verdreckt verhält, ev. hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? Dann her mit den Info's 














Gruss Marco


----------



## teafortwo (4. Januar 2012)

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:





Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Beppe (4. Januar 2012)

Entspricht dem, was wir ausgemessen haben. Quelle?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=220920&d=1322515315




teafortwo schrieb:


> Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (4. Januar 2012)

Kann man sich mit Linkage anschauen und noch viele andere Rahmen. Aber so einen degressiven Hinterbau habe ich noch nie gesehen. Da braucht man einen guten Dämpfer oder man muss mit sehr wenig sag fahren sonst schlägt das Ding ständig durch. Ein RP23 ist da wohl total überfordert.


----------



## regloh (5. Januar 2012)

Jo du sagst es... 15bar bei 78kg Körpergewicht und er schlägt immer noch durch. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon. Auch miit den verschiedenen Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Hat von euch schon einer das offizielle Reduzierkit verbaut?


----------



## Herr Frodo (6. Januar 2012)

@marco_m
Schon getestet die c.guide v.02.?
Gib bitte mal ein Feedback. Die würde mich auch interessieren.!
Vor allem für 40.-

gruss
Thommy


----------



## marco_m (15. Januar 2012)

Hi Thommy,

so nun war ich endlich testen, war gestern und heute je 2-3h unterwegs 

Die c.guide hat sich sehr gut verhalten, alles problemlos schaltbar. Man merkt und hört überhaupt nichts !
Das beste ist bergab, endlich ist Ruhe und die elende Kettenknallerei ist zu Ende 

Also ich kann sie bis jetzt nur empfehlen, sicher interessant wie lang das kleine Teil durchhält ..

Gruss Marco


----------



## kampfgnom (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab sie jetzt auch wenigstens ein paar mal auf der Piste bewegt. Absolut unauffällig und auch nur wenig zu hören. Auf den ersten km hatte ich ein Geräusch wie ein leiser Freilauf, das war dann irgendwann aber kaum noch wahrnehmbar.

Von meiner Seite ist die cg.02 auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung. 
Besonders angenehm fand ich auch die zweiteilige Führung, die das Teil nachträglich montier- und demontierbar macht, ohne die Kette öffnen zu müssen.


----------



## regloh (20. Januar 2012)

Yes... sie sind endlich da. Am WoEnde montage und Testfahrt.
Mallet 2 in black/orange


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Januar 2012)

Hiho!
Ich habe eine Frage an eigentlich alle Fritzzfahrer hier.
Ich fahre von Beginn an den serienmäßigen Vorbau an meinem Fritzz. Dabei handelt es sich um eine 90mm Vorbau von Syntace. Nun ist mir die Front des Radels vom Fahrgefühl ein bisschen tief und ich habe vermehrt einen "Überschlagseindruck" vorallem an Stufen oder steilen Treppen auf denen ich stoppen und das Hinterrad versetzen muss. Daher tendiere ich auch automatisch dazu den Schwerpunkt zurück zu nehmen was sich jedoch durch ein "schwammiges" Vorderrad bemerkbar macht, da ja auch dadurch der Druck vom Vorderrad genommen wird.
Beim 2008er Fritzz (längeres Steuerrohr) hatte ich derartige Probleme nicht. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wie lang dort der Standartvorbau war.

So, nun meine Frage: Hilft bei soetwas ein kürzerer Vorderbau? Wenn ja was fahrt ihr so? 70mm? 60mm?
Im Grunde richtet sich der Oberkörper dadurch vorallem auf, oder?
Für ein paar Erfahrungen wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar, da der Vorbau mit knappen 90 EUR auch kein Schnapper ist... 
Grüße und danke!

nico


----------



## silberwald (23. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe an meinem 2011er Fritzz einen 50mm Vorbau weil sich das Rad damit wesentlich direkter fährt. Außerdem bin ich diesen kurzen Vorbau auch von meinem Freerider gewöhnt. Im Gegensatz zu dem wesentlich längeren Vorbau am AMS eines Kumpels fährt es sich damit auf Trails geschmeidiger, einfacher und eben direkter. Von der Sitzposition komme ich auch etwas höher, also nicht so gestreckt. Außerdem lässt sich das Bike mit dem kürzeren Vorbau besser in den Bunny Hop ziehen (bin noch am üben) und auch Steilstufen, bei denen man das Vorderrad runterdrückt gehen mit einem kurzen Vorbau besser. Berg rauf ist der kurze Vorbau zwar nicht so optimal, allerdings hatte ich jetzt noch keine Situation, bei der ich meinte hinten runter zu kippen. Vielleicht waren die Steigungen aber auch einfach noch nicht steil genug ;-).


----------



## marco_m (4. Februar 2012)

So heute ein kleines update am Fritzz, mein Muddy Board, welches ich mit meinem Fritzz zusammen im Herbst 2010 bestellt hatte, ist nun endlich eingetroffen 
Gem. meinem Händler vergriffen, ausverkauft, nicht erhältlich und weiss ich noch was alles .. eigentlich egal, denn es hat mir nie wirklich gefehlt  Jetzt da ich's aber habe, wurde das gute Teil natürlich gleich montiert !


----------



## frankowitsch (4. Februar 2012)

marco_m schrieb:


> ...., mein Muddy Board, welches ich mit meinem Fritzz zusammen im Herbst 2010 bestellt hatte....



Ich hoffe du meinst "Herbst 2011"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (4. Februar 2012)

Nein leider nicht !
November 2010 : Bike und Muddy Board bestellt
Februar 2011 : Bike erhalten, Muddy Board war nicht mitgeliefert worden
Februar 2012 : Muddy Board erhalten


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Februar 2012)

@marco_m:

Hast Du die Aufkleber vom Dämpfer selbst entfernt oder ist das eine Selbstbaudämpferkammer?

Zum Muddy Board. Ich hab eins dran und ich bin um des Dämpfers willen froh dass ich es dran habe. Wenn Du mal eine Tour durch den Wald bei richtigem Pratschwetter machst hält das Muddy Board den Dämpfer schon relativ sauber.


----------



## marco_m (4. Februar 2012)

Ja ist eine Selbstbaukammer, Alu schwarz eloxiert.

Ja denke auch, dass das Board den gröbsten Schmutz abhält. Mein Fritzz hat schon viele Schlammtouren hinter sich, der Dämpfer hat jedoch noch keinen Schaden vom vielen Dreck davon bekommen! 

Gruss Marco


----------



## Vincy (4. Februar 2012)

Dreck ist da auch nicht ganz so schlimm, eher schon Steinschläge. Die könnten dann am Dämpfer die Gleitkolbenlauffläche beschädigen.


----------



## xander.xander (4. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

bin neu hier; hab zwar ein Stereo, mein Fox-Dämpfer schlägt aber leider auch gelegentlich durch. Wo krieg ich denn so eine äußere Dämpferkammer her? Oder kann mir jemand eine Zeichnung dafür senden?

Viele Grüße

Xander


----------



## NoJan (4. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500489


----------



## regloh (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo xander.. Für die fox dämpfer gibt es ein offizielles reduzier kit. Ich persönlich würde das empfehlen. Das passt zu 100% und erfüllt genau seinen Zweck.

I like Dirty MuddyBoard ein must have... Der dämpfer leidet sonst echt stark. Aber warum deines sooo lange gebraucht hat? Ich hab schon mein zweites


----------



## Vincy (5. Februar 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier; hab zwar ein Stereo, mein Fox-Dämpfer schlägt aber leider auch gelegentlich durch. Wo krieg ich denn so eine äußere Dämpferkammer her? Oder kann mir jemand eine Zeichnung dafür senden?


 
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/index.php/cat/c100110_Shock-Tuning.html
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSkN63zQGHM&feature=player_embedde"]Fox Shock Spacer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Herr Frodo (6. Februar 2012)

Danke fürs Feedback über die C.GUIDE, konnte leider erst letzte Woche geliefert werden.
Zu einer Testfahrt bin ich noch nicht gekommen, macht aber fürs Erste nen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (6. Februar 2012)

An meinem alten Stereo habe ich immer Probleme mit dem Muddy Board gehabt wenn der Untergrund klebrig war und Laub usw. am Reifen kleben blieb. Da hat das Board dann mal wegen dem geringem Abstand zum Reifen so heftig zu gemacht dass der Reifen blockiert hat. War mir dann zu stressig und habs wieder weg gebaut.


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Februar 2012)

wollte mir auch erst son mudy Board holen ,aber es war mir einfach zu teurer ,für das kleine teil un dwenn es dann mal kaputt geht ,ärgert man sich nur ... hatte noch nen altes SKS Schutzblech liegen ,sicherlich rein optisch nich so prall für den ein oder anderen ,es soll ja nur den zweg erfüllen und das tut es


----------



## utilitycrash (8. Februar 2012)

Hi Baxter75,
die Idee mit dem SKS Schutzblech klingt gut, ist aber eher schlecht!!!

Ich hatte das auch schon ausgetestet aber nach dem ich gesehen habe das die Einsteller für Propedal und Zugstufe beim Einfedern gegen das Schutzblech schlagen hab ichs schneol wieder abgebaut.

Las mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und feder mal sanft durch, du wirst sehen was ich meine.


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2012)

ich habe in dem bereich ne kleine aussparung rein gemacht ,da kommt nix gegen


----------



## utilitycrash (8. Februar 2012)

Ah, na denn is ja gut   ist auf dem Foto ja nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Herr Frodo (3. März 2012)

Der Schnee wird langsam zu Eis.....und das Moor kommt wieder durch .





Die Kettenführung hatte allerdings einiges zu schlucken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (4. März 2012)

Hi Frodo,

ich war gestern auch unterwegs, allerdings war es bei uns recht trocken 
Wie hat sich denn die c.guide bei der starken Verschmutzung so verhalten? Immer noch funktioniert?

Gruss Marco


----------



## regloh (4. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

genau das würde mich auch interessieren. Wie hat die C-Guide bzw. die Kette sich verhalten? Stockte die Kette beim durchlauf?

Mal noch ne Frage so zwischendurch. Warum hast du Dein Navi nicht auf den Lenkerkopf befestigt? Da hält es dann auch 1000%... selbst bei einem Sturz 

Gruß Holger

Beispiel: Bild


----------



## Herr Frodo (4. März 2012)

Hi,
die c.guide hat noch 100pro funtioniert. Die Gelenke sind absolut freigängig, nur die Kette läuft etwas schwerer durch.
Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich erst Zuhause gemerkt, dass sie soo voll ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Das Garmin hat so schon zwei Stürze unbeschadet mitgemacht. Ist jedes mal aus der Halterung geclipt....aber ohne Beschädigung.
Wie meinst du am Lenkerkopf.?
Da brauch ich doch einen anderen Halter, oder.?
Wäre natürlich auch optisch ein Argument, wenn es mittig sitzen würde....


----------



## marco_m (4. März 2012)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Hi,
> die c.guide hat noch 100pro funtioniert. Die Gelenke sind absolut freigängig, nur die Kette läuft etwas schwerer durch.
> Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich erst Zuhause gemerkt, dass sie soo voll ist.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, bin eben in 2 Wochen in Finale und konnte die c.guide bis jetzt nur bei rel. trockenen Verhältnissen testen.
Aber deine Aussage hört sich gut an ..  .. obwohl ich hoffe dass ich es sobald nicht selbst erfahren muss und weiterhin im trockenen unterwegs bin 

Gruss Marco


----------



## regloh (4. März 2012)

Nein brauchst du nicht. Ich habe den original verwendet und das funktioniert.


----------



## Walter2911 (15. März 2012)

Hallo Cube-Fritzz Gemeinde!
Ich bin neu hier und benötige unbedingt ein neues Bike.

Habe bei MHW das Fritzz SL 2011 für 2625 gefunden.
Jetzt bin ich schwer am überlegen nachdem ihr doch viele Mängel bezüglich Rahmenschwächen und Lackierung gepostet habt ob das Bike empfehlenswert ist.

Wie sieht es mit den Laufrädern aus? Habe auch schon bei anderen Bikes gelesen, dass die Easton plötzlich weich werden... was normalerweise bei so teuren Laufrädern nicht sein sollte.

Und nach langer Suche habe ich endlich meine Antwort gefunden. Es ist nur die RLC montiert und nicht die RC2. Weil auf der Fox Seite gibt es sie ja erst ab 180mm und jetzt war ich mir nicht mehr sicher welche im Sl verbaut ist.

Würdet Ihr das Bike nochmals Kaufen?
Könnt ihr es weiter empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## regloh (15. März 2012)

Hi Walter,

das Bike fÃ¤hrt sich klasse. Wenn man mit die Krankheiten kennt, lernt man auch damit umzugehen - insbesondere der durchschlagende DÃ¤mpfer. Ob ich es mir noch mals kaufen wÃ¼rde ist eine schwierige Frage. Das Bike liegt mir, der neue Rahmen ist jetzt "stabil" und wegen Lackproblemen wÃ¼rde ich ein Bike keine negative Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Da Du ja im Segment der 2011er suchst wÃ¤re ein Vergleich mit den aktuellen Modellen nicht gerecht. Ergo Ja ich wÃ¼rde. Allerdings wenn ich die gleiche Summe wie damals >3Tâ¬ heute investieren wollte, dann wÃ¼rde ich den Vergleich mit TREK, Spezialiced u.a. auf jeden Fall ausgiebig angehen (mind. jeweils eine Tour mit Leihequipment).

GruÃ
Holger


----------



## xalex (15. März 2012)

ich würds nochmal kaufen, hab allerdings das rahmenset sehr günstig bekommen und den pro rahmen mit der robusteren lackierung. insofern bin ich wahrscheinlich grad wenig hilfreich, fällt mir auf, sorry


----------



## frankowitsch (15. März 2012)

@Walter: Warum nicht gleich das 2012er Pro Modell? Der Preis liegt mittlerweile nur noch bei 2300,- Euro und die Parts sind nicht unbedingt schlecht finde ich. Also ich hätte auch mal warten sollen und mir das aktuelle Modell holen sollen statt das Pro 2011. Zudem finde ich die neue Farbwahl echt gelungen


----------



## itchyp (16. März 2012)

xalex schrieb:


> ich würds nochmal kaufen, hab allerdings das rahmenset sehr günstig bekommen und den pro rahmen mit der robusteren lackierung. insofern bin ich wahrscheinlich grad wenig hilfreich, fällt mir auf, sorry



was meinst du mit pro-lackierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (16. März 2012)

Na, halt die Lackierung des 2011er Fritzz Pro. Die ist im Vergleich zur Lackierung des 2011er SL offenbar deutlich robuster/weniger steinschlaganfällig.


----------



## Walter2911 (19. März 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die schnellen Antworten!

Ich wÃ¼rde mich eher fÃ¼r das SL interessieren. Bei den Pro 11/12 wÃ¼rde ich auch eher zum 2012 tendieren. Alleine weil es ca.500â¬ gÃ¼nstiger ist. 

Mir gefallen die SL 2011 LaufrÃ¤der sehr gut! Und auch die Ausstattung ist hochwertiger. Fox Gabel, XT, LaufrÃ¤der.

Bin Ã¼ber jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar!


----------



## regloh (7. April 2012)

... Saukälte :-(.... Bike Pflege... 

Hab mal wieder eine Frage für unsere Technik Freaks. Mit welchem Drehmoment ist die HAL- Hollow Axle Link - verschraubt (große Achse)?

Frohe Ostern
Holger


----------



## sepalot (7. April 2012)

http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf

unter: http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/


----------



## regloh (7. April 2012)

sapalot.... merci ... was entspricht der HAL? Ist die nicht geführt? Ich bin blind und fahr trotzdem bike


----------



## Vincy (7. April 2012)

Umlenkhebel-Hauptrahmen:
Bolzen (Hollow axle) leicht anziehen, bis die Umlenkhebel spielfrei laufen, dann an rechtem Umlenkhebel mit 3mm Klemmschraube sichern​ 
Der Bolzen (Hollow axle) wird durch die 3 Gleitlager geführt. ​http://www.cube.eu/innovation-center/



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=umlenklagerstereo13jth.jpg


----------



## regloh (12. April 2012)

Super Danke... funkt wieder einwandfrei .


----------



## 4Stroke (18. April 2012)

Verträgt das Cube Fritzz eine 170mm Gabel anstelle der 160mm?
Wie wird er sich auf die Geo/Lenkwinkel aus?


----------



## Asko (18. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Verträgt das Cube Fritzz eine 170mm Gabel anstelle der 160mm?
> Wie wird er sich auf die Geo/Lenkwinkel aus?



Frag an besten mal Beppe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9417608&postcount=37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (19. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Verträgt das Cube Fritzz eine 170mm Gabel anstelle der 160mm?
> Wie wird er sich auf die Geo/Lenkwinkel aus?



also mit 174mm fährt es sich super


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2012)

snooze schrieb:


> also mit 174mm fährt es sich super



schicken spritzschutz hast du


----------



## snooze (22. April 2012)

ist irgend so ein sks mudboard, deutlich günstiger als originool


----------



## Baxter75 (22. April 2012)

snooze schrieb:


> ist irgend so ein sks mudboard, deutlich günstiger als originool



weils günstiger is ,hab ich es auch so gemacht ,da ich eh nen kaputtes SkS liegen hatte


----------



## Beppe (23. April 2012)

Hi Folks,
gerade bei Ebay entdeckt..... ich glaub hier kann man ein Schnäppchen machen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350559765896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Herr Frodo (23. April 2012)

Joah.! Ein schöner schwarzer '08er Rahmen, aber ne Fox Float 120.?
Naja, könnte für Kiel wohl ausreichend gewesen sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (23. April 2012)

War beim Start noch auf 800 buynow!


----------



## Beppe (23. April 2012)

Lol! 



herr frodo schrieb:


> naja, könnte für kiel wohl ausreichend gewesen sein....


----------



## marco_m (29. April 2012)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> - Nein, Leitung musste nicht verlängert werden
> 
> ...



Kleines update, nach langer Zeit auf 3-fach Klemmen gewechselt zwecks schönerer Optik! Jetzt hab ich halt etwas Liteville am Fritzz 





Ride on !
Gruss Marco


----------



## skydog73 (30. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus!
Ich hab ähnliche Teile von Specialized verwendet.

Hab meine Reverb-Leitung auch so verlegt, wie Du es gelöst hast...
Danke noch nachträglich für die Bilder, die Du mal vor langer Zeit hier gepostet hast 

Grüße aus Bärlin!
Matthias


----------



## regloh (3. Mai 2012)

und ich schon wieder. Am WoEnde in Osternohe das Schaltwerk ruiniert. Kann ich die  mittellange (Shimano Deore XT RD-M780-GS Shadow Schaltwerk mittellang schwarz) verwenden oder muß es die lange Version sein? Ach ja und wo ordert ihr so Dinge wie Schaltauge Ersatzteil (schaltauge.de hat das 2011/12er nicht gelistet)? Danke und Gruß


----------



## snooze (3. Mai 2012)

Schaltauge ist ja X12, kannste z.B. direkt bei Syntace ordern oder hier


----------



## JDEM (3. Mai 2012)

Besser gleich das von Syntace nehmen, da hats ne leichtere Aluschraube mit Sollbruchstelle, was das Schaltwerk retten kann!


----------



## regloh (6. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen, danke für die Hinweise zum Schaltauge. Das geht schon mal in die Bestellung. Wie sieht es aber mit dem Schaltwerk aus?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snooze (6. Mai 2012)

Fährst du vorne 2- oder 3-fach?
Glaube bei 3 fach muß man den langen Käfig nehmen.
Ich fahre bei 2-fach (22, 36) den mittleren.


----------



## JDEM (6. Mai 2012)

Würde ich auch so unterstreichen: Bei 2fach GS und bei 3fach SGS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Frodo (6. Mai 2012)

Kannst es dir leicht Ausrechnen.
In der Regel hat ein langer Käfig eine Kapazität von 43Z und der mittlere 36Z.

Die Kapazität rechnest du so aus:

(Zähnezahl größtes Kurbelblatt - kleinstes Kurbelblatt) + (Zähnezahl größtes Kassetenritzel - kleinstes Ritzel)

Also wenn du Original fährtst:
(42 - 24) + (34 - 11)
     18     +    23

entspricht ner Kapazität von 41 Zähnen.

Grob übern Daumen stimmt 2Fach= mittlerer  und 3Fach langer

Wenn du also den Mittleren drauf machst, kann es sein, dass die Kette nicht ausreichend gespannt wird, wenn du vorne und hinten auf nem kleineren Ritzel fährtst....theoretisch ists aber möglich. Musst eben bei der Gangwahl aufpassen.

Grüsse
Thommy


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Willkommen zu meinem persönlichen Albtraum. Bevor ich in Tränen  ausbreche wollte ich noch mal Eure  Meinung wissen: Ist das ein Riss von Unterkante Steuerrohr der in  Richtung Schweißnaht wächst? Das Bild zeigt sich rechts und links am  Steuerrohr symmetrisch. Was auf den Bildern nicht 100% rüber kommt ist, dass der "Riss" durchgehend ist und von der Unterkante des Steuerrohrs ausgeht.

*Linke Seite*








*Rechte Seite*


----------



## Herr Frodo (10. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
ist schwer zu sagen, ist für einen Riss ein eher untüpischer Verlauf.
Die Refektion/Spiegelung im Lack ist auch nicht gebrochen.
Kannst du mit dem Fingernagel spüren, ob es ein Schlitz ist, bzw. verändert er sich bei Belastung.?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Mai 2012)

Mmhhh... Also der "Riss" geht komplett durch die Reflexion durch. Die Rissapitze kann man auf den Bildern erkennenm Von dort geht laeuft er bis zur Unterkante Steuerrohr. Da das Ganze an der Stelle auf auf Zug belastet ist versteheic nixht warum er dann untypisch ist? Mmmhh.. Es kann natuerlich auch an den super schlechten Lack vom Fritzz liegen...


----------



## the lars (11. Mai 2012)

Ohje, wenns wirklich ein Riss ist tuts mir sehr leid für dich 

Hab mir vor kurzem auch einen Fritzz Pro Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und aufgebaut (die Sattelüberhöhung muss irgendwie am Bild liegen  ist in Wirklichkeit nicht so dramatisch..hab halt lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper):





Verbaut habe ich:
Umwerfer, Schalthebel und Kurbel - SLX
Schaltwerk - XT langer Käfig
Gabel - Magura Wotan
Bremse - Magura Louise Carbon 203/160
Lenker - Truvativ Hussefelt OS Riser
Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Griffe und Sattel - Pro Koryak in Magnesium/Schwarz

Ändern werde ich noch die hintere Bremsscheibe, die 160er Ventidisc lag noch rum und war neu..von daher ist sie erstmal dran und neue Pedale möchte ich gern noch - da ich bei SPD bleiben möchte, aber auch mal Plattform testen will, werde ich es wohl mal mit Kombipedalen von Wellgo versuchen..

Außerdem vielleicht noch eine Variostütze..mal schauen


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2012)

Kombipedale kannst du vergessen, das taugt nix, wenn dann zwei paar Pedale: SPD + SPD Schuhe und Flats + vernünftige Schuhe wie FiveTen Impact.


----------



## osbow (15. Mai 2012)

@mtb nico Hab letztens auch an meinem Stereo etwas ähnliches entdeckt.




Laut einigen Stereo-Fahrern (überwiegend Pro-Modelle) ist das wohl kein Einzelfall. Nichts desto trotz hat mein Händler mal CUBE kontaktiert. Jetzt heisst es nun abwarten. Wie bist du vorgegangen?


----------



## silberwald (15. Mai 2012)

Das hab ich an meinem Fritzz auch. Hat aber  mit der schlechten Lackierung zu tun. Sieht bei mir so aus, als ob beim lackieren die Abdeckfolie zu dick war oder schlecht abgeklebt wurde. Kumpel hat beim Einpressen vom Steuersatz auch erst gedacht, dass das ein Riß wäre. Ist aber keiner. Wie gesagt, schlechte Lackierarbeit.


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Mai 2012)

silberwald schrieb:


> Das hab ich an meinem Fritzz auch. Hat aber  mit der schlechten Lackierung zu tun. Sieht bei mir so aus, als ob beim lackieren die Abdeckfolie zu dick war oder schlecht abgeklebt wurde. Kumpel hat beim Einpressen vom Steuersatz auch erst gedacht, dass das ein Riß wäre. Ist aber keiner. Wie gesagt, schlechte Lackierarbeit.


Ähnlich sehe ich das inzwischen auch... Naja... was ich von dem Lack und der Qualität halte habe ich ja inzwischen zu genüge breitgetreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (11. Juni 2012)

rotaeg4 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich habe ne frage und zwar habe ein angebot bekommen für ein fritzz 2011 team edition. von einem kollegen die freundin ist mit dem bike 2011 für das team cube gefahren und hat eine extra team sonderlackierung usw. jetzt wollte ich fragen ist das bike tauglich für ein bikepark oder ähnliches?
> 
> PS: Soweit ich weiß ist es ein Fritzz SL


 

also ich denke es hält auch Bikeparkbesuche aus ... ich selbst und zwei weitere Bekannte sind es auch lange in Bikeparks gefahren (halt nicht "die krassen Sachen", wie hohe Drops oder so), aber offiziell hat es keine Bikeparkfreigabe von CUBE!


----------



## swuzzi (29. Juni 2012)

mhhh?


----------



## regloh (30. Juni 2012)

Hmm was?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## swuzzi (30. Juni 2012)

regloh schrieb:


> Hmm was?
> 
> 
> Steht doch da!!!!
> ...


----------



## CJee83 (30. Juni 2012)

Ansich isses doch wurscht, ob n Rad ne Parkfreigabe hat oder nicht. Solange man keine zu hohe Drops mitnimmt oder mehrmals ins Flat reinkracht. Die Drops kann man umfahren und kleine Doubles gehen schon. Die hat man bei technischen und flowigen Trails auch. 
Ich hab n Cube Stereo und war damit auch am Samerberg, in Livigno, Saalbach und Davos. 
Allerdings hab ich andere Komponenten drauf. 
LRS is n Mavic Crossline
und die Gabel ne Sektor.


----------



## schaumi (2. Juli 2012)

Beim Fritzz kann nan ja leider keinen Daempfer ala DHX Air 5.0 von Fox oder aehnliche montieren. Macht sich das negativ bemerkbar bzw. waere bei einen hohen Koerpergewicht so ein Daempfer perspektivisch empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaumi (2. Juli 2012)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungs ,helft mir mal bitte schnell


Was braucht das Fritzz SL mit nem FSA Orbit Z 1.5 Steuersatz und einem Spacer + Vorbau( 30mm) für eine Gabelschaftlänge??????
~ 200mm ??????

Danke swuzzi


----------



## itchyp (16. Juli 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ,helft mir mal bitte schnell
> 
> 
> Was braucht das Fritzz SL mit nem FSA Orbit Z 1.5 Steuersatz und einem Spacer + Vorbau( 30mm) für eine Gabelschaftlänge??????
> ...



also anders gesagt: wir sollen für dich rechnen?


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juli 2012)

Nöööö--sowas verlange ich garnicht erst!! vielleicht Nachmessen---meinste das bekommste hin???
Eventuelle Denkfehler,Berücksichtigungen was weiß ich was ich eventuell noch Vergessen habe!!
Thats it


----------



## kampfgnom (16. Juli 2012)

Zumal ohne Angabe der Rahmengröße, des Baujahres, was für ein Spacer eingesetzt werden soll und welcher Vorbau nur 30mm hoch baut (außer Syntace Megaforce)...
Ach ja, der Steuersatz ist vermutlich der Orbit Z 1.5 *R*, also für 1 1/8"-Gabel?


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juli 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Zumal ohne Angabe der Rahmengröße, des Baujahres, was für ein Spacer eingesetzt werden soll und welcher Vorbau nur 30mm hoch baut (außer Syntace Megaforce)...
> Ach ja, der Steuersatz ist vermutlich der Orbit Z 1.5 *R*, also für 1 1/8"-Gabel?



Bj 2012 Sl Gr.L, 10mm Spacer +  Vorbau zB Megaforce 2  
Diabolus 20mm Breite
FSA 40 mm Breite
daher den Schnitt von 30mm genommen!!
swuzzi
Und?


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2012)

Das Steuerrohr hat bei RH 20" 140mm Länge. Da reichen dann schon 190mm Schaftlänge aus.
140mm Steuerrohr
+ ca 12mm Steuersatz (flach)
+ 30-35mm Vorbau (Mindesteinsteckhöhe)
+ 10mm Spacer


----------



## itchyp (16. Juli 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Nöööö--sowas verlange ich garnicht erst!! vielleicht Nachmessen---meinste das bekommste hin???
> Eventuelle Denkfehler,Berücksichtigungen was weiß ich was ich eventuell noch Vergessen habe!!
> Thats it



ich hätte es schon hin bekommen aber ich habe nicht verstanden, aus welchen Gründen du die erforderlichen Daten nicht selbst raus bekommen hast.

Aber jetzt hat sich ja Gott sei Dank jemand erbarmt


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juli 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> ich hätte es schon hin bekommen aber ich habe nicht verstanden, aus welchen Gründen du die erforderlichen Daten nicht selbst raus bekommen hast.
> 
> Aber jetzt hat sich ja Gott sei Dank jemand erbarmt



Astrein= danke nochmal für deine "schnelle" Hilfe!!! Wußte doch...


----------



## Crossay (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Hab den "[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Cube Fritzz Pro 2011 black 'n grey 'n white*[/FONT]" hab mir dann einen Dämpfer gekauft >"Rock Shox - Monarch RT3 Dämpfer 2012 - 200mm/57mm".
*Buchsenset für Monarch 28.0 x 8mm *passen nicht. Was für ein Buchsenset breucht ich? Oder falscher Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Juli 2012)

Oben 55mm und Unten 19mm.


----------



## slope66 (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem eine neues Cube Fritzz aus 2011 gekauft. Stand noch beim Händler und der Preis war sehr verführerisch. Das einzige was mich daran wirklich nervt ist der Dämpfer. Entweder er ist viel zu hart oder er schlägt durch.
Ich habe hier schon einiges über dieses Problem gelesen. Habe aber keine Lust daran rumzuschrauben. Möchte mir lieber einen neuen kaufen.
Was würdet ihr denn für einen Dämpfer empfehlen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

MFG

Robby


----------



## kampfgnom (18. März 2013)

Hallo Robby!
Ja, der XV-RP23 nervt. Besorg Dir bei Toxoholics einfach eine Standard-Luftkammer, dann hast Du einen gut abstimmbaren Dämpfer. 
Luft ablassen, Dämpfer rausnehmen, Luftkammer von Hand demontieren, neue LK mit etwas Öl wieder aufschrauben und fertig "rumgeschraubt".
Klar funktioniert auch ein anderer Dämpfer, aber die kleine OP ist in aller Regel billiger und führt zu einem sehr guten Ergebnis.


----------



## slope66 (18. März 2013)

Hallo Kampfgnom,
Danke für die Antwort. Werde ich gleich mal bestellen. Hast du die Abstimmung auch so verbessert?


----------



## regloh (18. März 2013)

oder lass Dir vom Händler das Reduzier Kit einbauen. Kommt alles günstiger wie ein neuer.


----------



## kampfgnom (18. März 2013)

Ich habe erst mit einlagen rumgefummelt, mir dann aber einen geschrotteten LV geholt und die Luftkammer getauscht. 
So funktioniert der Hinterbau wesentlich besser.


----------



## regloh (18. März 2013)

Welche genaue Bezeichnung hat die Luftkammer bei Toxoholics, hab es auf deren Seite nicht gefunden. Weder unter Ersatzteile noch unter Tuning :-(.


----------



## slope66 (18. März 2013)

Hi,

mit Reduzierset meinst du die weißen Spacer, richtig?

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Was bringt mehr? Spacer oder Luftkammer?


----------



## regloh (18. März 2013)

Nein mein ich nicht. Es gibt von Fox ein offizielle Reduzier Kit, das nur vom Händler bezogen werden kann und vom FOX Service eingebaut wird. Ich meine die Luftkammer bringt mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slope66 (18. März 2013)

Ok, dann besorge ich mir die Luftkammer. Ist der Tausch schwierig?


----------



## cytrax (18. März 2013)

Nee is ganz easy. Luft ablassen, aufschrauben, ölgesabber bissel abwischen, Fox float Fluid rein, zuschrauben und aufpumpen.


----------



## slope66 (18. März 2013)

Perfekt, danke.


----------



## regloh (18. März 2013)

schreib dann bitte welchen Artikel Du dir besorgt hast ... nur so für die Nachwelt und mich


----------



## slope66 (18. März 2013)

Mache ich. Rufe morgen bei Tox an und frage nach.


----------



## slope66 (21. März 2013)

So habe jetzt die kleine Luftkammer bestellt. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (22. März 2013)

Moin, 

Das Reduzierkit (also wenn Du die drei verschiedenen Spacer meinst) gibts auch bei Toxo, für jeden... 
Ich hab auf die Standardluftkammer und zusätzlich auf den kleinsten Spacer umgerüstet (bei ca. 80kg Kampfgewicht inkl. Rucksack).
So passt es!

Gruß


----------



## slope66 (8. April 2013)

Hi, 

Also ich habe jetzt die Std. Luftkammer montiert und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Endlich kann man den Dämpfer vernünftig abstimmen und er schlägt nicht sofort durch.


----------



## regloh (9. April 2013)

slope66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt die Std. Luftkammer montiert und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Endlich kann man den Dämpfer vernünftig abstimmen und er schlägt nicht sofort durch.



Und du wolltest noch die Bestellnummer bekanntgegeben


----------



## slope66 (9. April 2013)

Stimmt.

Std. Luftkammer: 13-806-29-043- Kit Preis: 47,20â¬
Decal: 13-024-02-315 Preis: 3,83â¬
Plus 18,79 â¬ Versand ï¿½ï¿½


----------



## regloh (10. April 2013)

Hier stimmt der Service  

Gesendet von meinem DA220HQL mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slope66 (14. April 2013)

http://news.de/p/1350151]
	
[/URL]

Heute eine längere Tour mit dem neuen Dämpferupdate. Fährt sich super und ich bin richtig begeistert. Jetzt freue ich mich auf Treuchlingen.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2013)

sind das 2,5er Muddys??? ..würde das foto noch größer machen


----------



## slope66 (14. April 2013)

Ja sind es. War mein erster Versuch ein Bild einzufügen. Beim nächsten mal wird es kleiner.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2013)

slope66 schrieb:


> Ja sind es. War mein erster Versuch ein Bild einzufügen. Beim nächsten mal wird es kleiner.



hatte die auch mal auf meien Fritzz ,aber es is für Enduro Touren einfach ne qual ,da sie dafür nich gemacht sind ....klar fürs DH optimal,das wars dann aber auch


----------



## slope66 (14. April 2013)

Ja, ich werde die Reifen nach Treuchtlingen auch wieder tauschen. Bei weichem und matschigem Boden sind die einfach super. Wobei ich vorher auf meinem Demo auch immer dicke Reifen gefahren bin. Mal sehen was ich mir da holen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2013)

slope66 schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde die Reifen nach Treuchtlingen auch wieder tauschen. Bei weichem und matschigem Boden sind die einfach super. Wobei ich vorher auf meinem Demo auch immer dicke Reifen gefahren bin. Mal sehen was ich mir da holen werde.



beim fritzz hab ich die Fat Albert drauf und bin sehr zu frieden damit ..bei jedem wetter


----------



## slope66 (14. April 2013)

Die habe ich auch noch hier, allerdings in diesem hässlichem grau. Denke ich teste mal in Richtung Maxxis.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2013)

slope66 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch noch hier, allerdings in diesem hässlichem grau. Denke ich Teste mal in Richtung Maxxis.



kenne die Fat albert eigendlich nur in schwarz oder gabs da auch mal ne serie in grau ???


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2013)

@slope ...habs dir noch mal kleiner gepostet


----------



## slope66 (14. April 2013)

Danke. Die waren bei dem 2011 Fritzz verbaut. Sind optisch wirklich bescheiden.


----------



## darmschaum (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,
habe bei meinem 2012er Fritzz auch Probleme, dass der RP23 trotz hohem Druck oft ans Limit kommt, daher mÃ¶chte den DÃ¤mpfer auch etwas progressiver machen

Hat noch jemand von euch den kleinen Spacer fÃ¼r den Fox DÃ¤mpfer?
40â¬ finde ich schon ziemlich Ã¼berteuert fÃ¼r drei Plastikteile (wovon ich bei meinem Bike laut Specs sowieso nur den kleinsten Spacer einsetzen darf).

GruÃ
andy


----------



## kampfgnom (17. Juni 2013)

darmschaum schrieb:


> ... drei Plastikteile (wovon ich bei meinem Bike laut Specs sowieso nur den kleinsten Spacer einsetzen darf...


Hallo Andy!

Wo steht das o.g.?
Hast Du die Standardluftkammer, oder eine XV? Bei einer XV bringt selbst der große Spacer nicht viel.


----------



## darmschaum (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich habe zu 99% die Standard-Luftkammer.

Ich habe im Internet lange herumgesucht, wie ich die Dämpfer identifizieren kann, weil bei mir nichts draufsteht.
Bei anderen Dämpfern steht oft "High Volume" drauf, bei meinem nur "Boost Valve".
Außerdem haben die großen Dämpfer wohl eine aufgesetzte Kammer, welche mit einem Sprengring gesichert ist (vgl. [1]).
Mein Dämpfer hat dies nicht.

Außerdem stehen auf der Fox Homepage die Durchmesser der beiden großen Luftkammern, diese sind beide größer als meine Luftkammer
=> daher ein weiterer Indiz, dass ich die Standardluftkammer besitze.

Die weiteren Abmessungen (Länge ca. 19cm, Travel ca. 5,7cm) habe ich ebenso selbst abgemessen und mit der CR Tabelle auf der Fox HP [2] verglichen.

In dieser Tabelle sind die beiden Spacer mit 0.4 in³ und 0.6 in³ orange markiert und daher von Fox nicht freigegeben.

Gruß
andy

[1] http://www.abload.de/img/fox-rp23xvqu10.jpg
[2] http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm


----------



## regloh (18. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich sinnvolle Alternativen für den Dämpfer die jemand schon mit guten Erfahrungen im Gebrauch hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (18. Juni 2013)

@darmschaum:
Ach sorry, ich hatte überlesen, dass Du ein 2012er Fritzz hast. Da ist standardmäßig die kleine Luftkammer verbaut. Dann ist die Begrenzung auf den kleinen Spacer korrekt. Der Dämpfer ist übrigens ein 200x57 (7.875x2.25), kein 190er.
Den gleichen Effekt müsstest Du bekommen, wenn Du die 0.2inch² (3,28cm³) in Öl in die Luftkammer tankst.


----------



## darmschaum (18. Juni 2013)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> @_darmschaum_:
> ... ist übrigens ein 200x57 (7.875x2.25), kein 190er.



Jop, das dachte ich mir dann, als ich die Tabelle gesehen habe.
Ich habe von Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge gemessen.
Vermutlich misst Fox einfach die komplette Einbaulänge.



kampfgnom schrieb:


> @_darmschaum_:
> Den gleichen Effekt müsstest Du bekommen, wenn Du die 0.2inch² (3,28cm³) in Öl in die Luftkammer tankst.



Wenn sich keiner meldet, werde ich mir die Plastikteile selbst anfertigen.
Entweder werde ich sie aus Plastik selbst aussägen oder auf einem 3D Drucker auszudrucken, da ich inzwischen genaue Größenangaben habe [1][2]:



> The smallest spacer is a simple disk shape, with a hole and a slot:
> 14mm ID
> 38mm OD
> 9-10mm slot
> 6mm thick


Es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn die Teile nicht perfekt rund werden, solange die Aufnahme in der Mitte im Dämpfer gut einrastet.




> Den gleichen Effekt müsstest Du bekommen, wenn Du die 0.2inch² (3,28cm³) in Öl in die Luftkammer tankst.


Das mit dem Öleinfülllen würde ich gerne vermeiden, ich kenne ein anderes Fahrrad mit dem RP23 - frisch geserviced von Toxo.
Die haben dort wohl ordentlich Fox Fluid reingehauen. 
Bei jedem Luftablassen spronzelt mir das Zeug entgegen und dementsprechend auch in das Ablassventil der Dämpferpumpe.
Bin ich nicht so der Freund von....
Aber merci für den Tip!

Mir ist eben erst aufgefallen, dass ich hier den Thread für 2011er Fritzz missbraucht habe... aber das meiste gilt ja auch irgendwie für das 2011er .

Gruß
Andy

[email protected]: Ich gratuliere zum 999. Beitrag .


[1] http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ib...-spacer-mojo-fox-rp23-lg-volume-shim-dims.jpg
[2] http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/anyone-install-fox-rp23-shim-volume-spacer-mojo-767381.html


----------



## kampfgnom (18. Juni 2013)

So eine Scheibe kann ich Dir auch drehen.
Ich nehme mal den Reservedämpfer mit in die Firma zum Anpassen.

Passiert Dir das mit dem Öl auch bei der Einbaulage des Fritzz? Von meinem AMS kenne ich das auch, aber da liegt der Dämpfer auch relativ flach.


----------



## Scheissenduro (24. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Hätte hier zufällig wer den Steuerrohr-Innendurchmesser für nen 09er Fritzz parat??
Wäre super...

Danke


----------



## Cubeamsrider (24. Juni 2013)

1.5 ca 50mm.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (24. Juni 2013)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Den gleichen Effekt müsstest Du bekommen, wenn Du die 0.2inch² (3,28cm³) in Öl in die Luftkammer tankst.


 
Hat es da nicht, denn Öl komprimiert nicht! Zudem verstopft es da dann die Negativ-Luftkammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (24. Juni 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> 1.5 ca 50mm.



Nja, brauchte es genauer. Aber hab es mittlerweile. Für alle zukünftigen Suchanfragen, es sind *49,57mm +0,05* (Innendurchmesser Headtube)

Trotzdem Danke 
Tom


----------



## Feloni (16. August 2013)

Habe aus meinem alten Bike den Umwerfer Shimano XT FD-M770. Den will ich nun für einen Fritzz 2011 Aufbau verwenden. Aber wie bekomme ich ihn an den neuen Rahmen, gibt es dort eine zusätzliche Aufnahme oder sonstiges?

Mein jetziger Umwerfer sieht so aus:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/out/pi...ype-dual-pull-umwerfer-einzelstueck-73687.jpg

Er wurde direkt an den beiden Schrauben an der Kettenstrebe montiert.
Welchen Umwerfer brauche ich denn für das Fritzz und ist eine "Umrüstung" des Umwerfers ohne hohe Kosten möglich?

Danke Euch!


----------



## kampfgnom (16. August 2013)

Hi! Für das Fritzz brauchst du einen Top Swing-Umwerfer. Deiner ist ein direct mount. Umrüsten geht leider nicht.


----------



## Feloni (16. August 2013)

Alles klar. Ich danke dir!


----------



## Mishima (21. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eben 2-3 Fragen, da Ich mir einen alten FRITZZ (2009-2010)für den kommenden Winter geholt habe.

1)benötige ich einen E Typ Umwerfer (Top Swing)
2)Ist es normal das der Dämpfer von der hinteren Ansicht, asymetrisch sitzt (wie beim VSX), leicht links mehr.
3)habe einen 6Way Swinger mit Feder drin-lohnt es sich dafür einen Service machen zu lassen, oder einen neuen



Danke für Hilfe

PS:Kennt jemand eine gute Adresse oder Schrauber der einen Rock Shox Deluxe, SWINGER 6 Way und einen Rock Shox SID mit Service überschütten würde.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. August 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mal eben 2-3 Fragen, da Ich mir einen alten FRITZZ (2009-2010)für den kommenden Winter geholt habe.
> 
> ...



1. ja ,was anderes passt nich 
2. mein Fox sitzt mittig

is das son Dämpfer ???
http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&tb...p=33&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:88&biw=1567&bih=777

zb http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## Mishima (22. August 2013)

Jau so einer ist das - beim Verstellen des Roten rebound merkt man auf jeden noch Unterschiede-allerdings beim blauen kaum und macht allerhand Geräusche.

*Was für eine günstige Alternative bietet sich den im Fritzz an*- einfache Feder wäre schon IO-das Rad soll nur durch den Winter, um die anderen sauber zu halten.

Ich glaube auch das die Schwinge einen weg hat, leicht jedenfalls-da auch die Wippe leicht schief steht.

Der Dämpfer scheint ja auch schon etwas älter zu sein!


----------



## Baxter75 (22. August 2013)

ich vermute mal,wegen dem Ausgleichsbehälter ,wurde der Dämpfer ausser mitte gesetzt ...

was den Dämpfer angeht ,musste halt mal hier im IBC gucken ,evt bietet ja jemand etwas günstiges an


----------



## Mishima (23. August 2013)

Wie soll Ich das verstehen, außer mittig-absichtlich!
Ne -das HR sitzt auch nicht ganz gerade.
So wie es aussieht hat die Schwinge komplett einen weg.

Wenn man hinter dem Rad steht, hat die Schwinge 1-2 °Versatz nach links.
Hat schon mal wer die Schwinge gewechselt?
Schwer zu bekommen aus 2009, weiß jemand was so etwas kostet?

Werde den Rahmen gleich zu meinem Schrauber bringen, der hat die Muse dazu, wenn was zu retten ist-dann der.

Erst mal den Dämpfer raus um zu sehen wie schlimm es ist.


----------



## Baxter75 (23. August 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Wie soll Ich das verstehen, außer mittig-absichtlich!
> Ne -das HR sitzt auch nicht ganz gerade.
> So wie es aussieht hat die Schwinge komplett einen weg.
> 
> ...



wenn du mal nen Foto hättest ,damit man es mal sieht ...
du hattest doch was von leicht versetzt geschrieben ...mess bitte mal oben die 2 buchsen rechts und links neben dem Dämpferauge ..die müssen gleich sein ... nen 2009er hinterbau zu kriegen ..wird sicherlich nich ganz einfach werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (23. August 2013)

Foto wollt ich nachher mal machen, wenn ich bei meinem Spezi bin.

Ich hatte und daher hoffe Ich noch bei meinem AIRMATIC ein "ähnliches" Problem. Dort stand das HR auch nicht mittig in links Kurven, aber man konnte es mit einer kleinen Unterlegscheibe perfekt korrigieren.
Die Wippe sieht zwar unbeschädigt aus, ist m.M. aber auch verzogen.
Die sollte man ja wohl bekommen.

Super- jetzt habe Ich eine Lyrik, die so schlecht wie eine Elastomere Gabel von 1998 anspricht + "passend" verzogenen Rahmen.

Sieht aber gut aus!

Ideales Winterrad/Regenrad  

Und meinen top fitten VSX weggegeben - Ich schmeiss mich wech.

Kellner-die Rechnung! bitter, hat Ich ja schon


----------



## Mishima (24. August 2013)

So - man sollte immer erst jemanden fragen der Ahnung hat 

Es gibt wohl durch die Jahre verschiedene Konstruktionen.

Richtig betrachtet sieht man, das der Aufbau tatsächlich asynchron ist.
Der Dämpfer sitzt hier seitlich versetzt, sieht man an den Bildern auch ganz genau-die Aussparung links an der Schwinge oben und bedingt durch den Anbau mit Umwerfer.
Der Dämpfer kann gar nicht mittig sitzen, da er dann nicht mehr gerade laufen und verkannten könnte.
Ich denke das dieser Rahmen schon älter ist, obwohl diese Anodisierung beim Rahmen wirklich toll ist - da sieht man das Alter nicht. 

Auch der Strebenschutz hat das Bild verzerrt.
Das die Felge nicht 100% steht, liegt an den Speichen-könnte man gegen zentrieren.
Man sieht auch deutlich das der Reifen (bis eben auf diese kleinen Versatz) fast exakt in der Flucht zum Sattelrohr steht.
Das die Wippe so schief steht, wirkt natürlich schon seltsam-von hinten betrachtet, von den Seiten her scheint alles normal.

Scheint sich ja doch alles zu fügen - Hoffnung keimt auf!


----------



## Baxter75 (24. August 2013)

dein Fritzz Rahmen is auf jeden fall kein 2009-2010er ... da beim 2009er der Dämpfer mittig zum Sattelrohr is


----------



## Mishima (24. August 2013)

Baujahr ist mir egal-wichtig ist nur, das alles so richtig ist und funktioniert.
Mal zusehen das Fritzz zum Wochenende stramm steht.
Umwerfer, Kette und Ritzel-fertig.
Mal gespannt es sich fährt.


----------



## Baxter75 (24. August 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Baujahr ist mir egal-wichtig ist nur, das alles so richtig ist und funktioniert.
> Mal zusehen das Fritzz zum Wochenende stramm steht.
> Umwerfer, Kette und Ritzel-fertig.
> Mal gespannt es sich fährt.



du hattest ja erst etwas von 2009-2010 geschrieben ..wäre halt schön zu wissen ,von welchen bj der Rahmen is ,so das man es evt mal vergleichen kann..
kannste bitte noch mal nen foto von der seite machen

ich vermute mal ,das es son fritzz model/rahmen is 
http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&tb...39&ved=1t:429,r:46,s:0,i:226&biw=1567&bih=777


----------



## Mishima (25. August 2013)

Indiz sollte auch hinten die Verstrebung sein, wo das Schutzblech montiert wird.
Fehlt bei meinem ja auch noch/ist anders.
Ist völlig schnuppe-Sieht gut aus und wenn er läuft-

Wenn die ersten Fritzz mit den Dämpfern auf den Bildern passen, kommt 2008 hin-sind ja Manitou drin.
Lese ja nicht den ganzen Thread, aber schon seltsam, das niemanden das verwirrt/gestört hat.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. August 2013)

da ich ja nen 2009er Fritzz fahre ,konnte das mit 2009-2010 nicht stimmen und hab halt mal ein wenig gegooglet


----------



## xrated (2. August 2014)

Seh ich das richtig das man beim 2011er Rahmen den Umwerfer nicht in der Höhe verschieben kann und nur eine 3fach Kurbel passt?


----------



## Baxter75 (2. August 2014)

viel verstellen is da nich ..fahre aber vorne auch 2 fach ..es geht also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (3. August 2014)

mach doch einfach den dritten ring ab. Hatte ich auch, geht problemlos


----------



## skydog73 (3. August 2014)

Moin,

2fach-Kurbel und 2fach-Umwerfer funktioniert völlig problemlos: 







Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Baxter75 (3. August 2014)

Man brauch aber nicht extra den Umwerfer zu ändern


----------



## skydog73 (3. August 2014)

stimmt, das muss man nicht unbedingt - die Schaltvorgänge vom kleinen auf´s grosse Blatt laufen aber mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer
deutlich flüssiger ab. 
Den 3-fach Umwerfer bekommt man an der 2-fach Kurbel nicht 100%ig sauber eingestellt - der sitzt einfach etwas zu hoch. Läuft zumindest bei mir so viel besser.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. August 2014)

Extra ne 2 Fach Kurbel bräuchte man auch nicht. ...wie schon mal geschrieben


----------



## frankowitsch (15. Oktober 2014)

Servus, habe auch ein Fritzz Pro 2011 und wollte nun gerne den Fox Dämpfer gegen einen von Rock Shox tauschen. Also dass es dann der Monarch RT3 von der Passform wird ist klar. Mein Problem beginnt bei den ganzen ergänzenden Bezeichnungen mit M/H3 usw. Kenne mich mit Kennlinien und so leider nicht wirklich aus.
Wiege blanco um die 82 kg und wollte mal fragen, welchen Tune (?) ich mir da nun besorgen müsste, da mit das ganze System am Ende besser funktioniert als mit dem standard-verbauten RP23 High Volume.

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer mir das Ganze zu erklären oder zumindest eine Empfehlung auszusprechen. Ihr würdet mir wirklich sehr helfen  

Beste Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2014)

*Rot *= *Zugstufe
Blau = Druckstufe*

*L *= *Low *(für niedrige Hebelübersetzung)*
M* = *Medium *(für mittlere Hebelübersetzung)*
H* (*F*) = *High* (*Firm*) (für mittlere/hohe Hebelübersetzung)
Die Zahl daneben ( zB *L3*) ist die Feinabstufung

Bei Fox gibt es noch Boostvalve (Zahl zB *200*), der Druck in der Ölkammer (in psi)

*Hinweis: das ist nur eine grobe Einteilung der Hersteller!*

Bei RS Dämpfern frag den User "Lord Helmchen", der passt den passend für dich an.


----------



## xerto (22. Februar 2015)

so zeige mal meine kiste:

Fritzz 2011 ist ja schon fast wie oldtimer fahren, oder?






habe aus meinem stereo ein fritzz gemacht. musste dazu auch die gabel in eine pike verwandeln.

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie es wird...


----------



## the_simon (30. September 2016)

Bräuchte einmal den ein oder anderen Rat:

Fahr das damalige Fritzz mit Fox RP23 und Rock Shox Lyrik RC.
Auf Abfahrten fühlt sich das meiner Meinung immer danach an, dass die Front ziemlich tief ist, bzw. die Federgabel weit eintaucht. Sag an der Gabel ist 20 % eingestellt. Druckstufe ist auf mittel eingestellt. Was kann man da verbessern, um ein bisschen mehr Performance aus der Gabel zu holen? 
Mehr Luftdruck würde den Sagwert verfälschen oder? Mehr Druckstufe, damit die Druckstufe erst bei größeren Schlägen öffnet?

Bin leider derzeit in dem Thema noch nicht so tief drin, deshalb hoffe ich auf euren Rat.


----------



## darmschaum (2. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
also für mein Gefühl reagiert die Lyrik RC super, wohingegen der Hinterbau eher mittelmäßig funktioniert.

Die Druckstufe der Lyrik habe ich normalerweise offen, da reagiert sie so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Wenn ich die Druckstufe schließe und mit weniger Luft fahre reagiert sie spät, dann aber heftig. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass daher das Abtauchen kommt.
Generell erhöhe ich an der Gabel den Luftdruck etwas, wenn es heftiger und steiler wird. Beim Bremsen in diesem Terrain lastet einfach mehr "Gewicht" auf der Gabel, weshalb sie auch ohne unebenheiten schon tiefer eintaucht.
Ich habe 2013 das 2012er Modell gekauft und bisher keinen Gabelservice gemacht. Man hat diese Saision deutlich gemerkt, wie das Losbrechmoment höher geworden ist. Auch das könnte gefühlt zum "Abauchen" führen. Schau mal wie die Dichtungen aussehen und ob die Gabel noch den leichten Fettfilm trägt, nachdem sie eingefedert hat.

Der Hinterbau ist meines erachtens eher für Flattrails und weniger verblocktes Gelände gemacht. Es fehlt da etwas an Progression. Ich musste entweder richtig hart aufpumpen oder er hat schnell durchgeschlagen. Ich habe dann die passenden Fox-Spacer in die Kammer des RP23 eingesetzt (der größtmögliche der laut Tabelle erlaubt ist), damit ist es jetzt deutlich besser, wenn auch nicht perfekt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Crmo-Fan (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Ist zwar schon etwas älter das Thema, aber ich frage mich, wie fest ich die Klemmschraube ziehen muss und ob ich die festziehe bevor ich die Lagerschrauben der Schwingenhebel festziehe oder danach? Ich habe es jetzt als letztes angezogen und erstmal 4Nm genutzt, ähnlich wie an einem Lenker. Gibts da Vorgaben oder was ist deine Empfehlung? LG Johannes



Vincy schrieb:


> Umlenkhebel-Hauptrahmen:
> Bolzen (Hollow axle) leicht anziehen, bis die Umlenkhebel spielfrei laufen, dann an rechtem Umlenkhebel mit 3mm Klemmschraube sichern​
> Der Bolzen (Hollow axle) wird durch die 3 Gleitlager geführt. ​http://www.cube.eu/innovation-center/
> 
> ...


----------

